# Firefall



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 12, 2013)

http://www.firefallthegame.com/

*Send me a PM with your character name if you want to be invited to the TechPowerUp army.*

It's an MMO open world FPS.


*Q. How do I get faster transportation?*
A. In Coral Forest, use glider pads whenever possible.  If you don't want to pay for an LGV, you can't make one until you get a battleframe to level 25.

*Q. What rewards the most XP in Coral Forest?*
A. Letting the pirates set up the arcporter for Holmgang Tech near Sunken Harbor and then interacting with the arcporter to send it to Accord before the pirates can send it to themselves (less than a minute window).  This could net you over 50,000 XP but beware, three soldiers, a dreadnaught, and an assault pirate spawn.  The assault is especially effective even at range.

Runner up would be mission ledger jobs.  Blackwater Anomaly can rake in north of 75k but they pretty much offer the most no matter what level you are.


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 12, 2013)

Played it a while back and it was fun but their first milestone patch killed it. Haven't play since so I don't know if went back to being good.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 12, 2013)

I played it awhile back when it was pretty much pvp and no pve. I decided it had not developed enough for me to want to play quite yet. Maybe I should install it again.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 12, 2013)

It's mostly PVE now.  I can't comment on how it was in the past but I like it now.  It still needs expanding and some refinement but it's fun.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 12, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's mostly PVE now.  I can't comment on how it was in the past but I like it now.  It still needs expanding and some refinement but it's fun.



When I got in it was only a few months after they launched the closed beta. They were mainly testing PVP at the time. We were limited to only a very small area around some base. Some Spanish, reminiscent of Brazil, named base but I don't remember what. PvE and the dynamic events are what made me want to play the game in the first place. I will definitely check it out.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 12, 2013)

Copacabana?  That's still the main settlement.  It's the first place you end up after the tutorial.  There is now four large settlements including Copa: Thump Dump to the north, Trans Hub to the west, and Sunken Harbor to the south.


----------



## Jack1n (Jun 12, 2013)

I played it ages ago and the only thing there was to do is to mine all day.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 12, 2013)

There's still that but there's also ARES missions (disarm bombs, destroy nests/teleporters, kill leveled bandits, etc.), Chosen events (Invasion of Sunken Harbor/Trans Hub/Thump Dump, defend/takeback SIN networks and watchtowers, Incursions, dropships, etc.), Melding Tornadoes (huge XP), and random events like crashed thumpers and crashed LGVs.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 12, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Copacabana?  That's still the main settlement.  It's the first place you end up after the tutorial.  There is now four large settlements including Copa: Thump Dump to the north, Trans Hub to the west, and Sunken Harbor to the south.



Yes. That was it.



FordGT90Concept said:


> There's still that but there's also ARES missions (disarm bombs, destroy nests/teleporters, kill leveled bandits, etc.), Chosen events (Invasion of Sunken Harbor/Trans Hub/Thump Dump, defend/takeback SIN networks and watchtowers, Incursions, dropships, etc.), Melding Tornadoes (huge XP), and random events like crashed thumpers and crashed LGVs.


Ooh sounds fun now for sure.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 12, 2013)

http://www.firefallthegame.com/

is the correct link


----------



## Nordic (Jun 18, 2013)

I just got around to downloading the game. I know open beta is right around the corner. I have two invites though if anyone wants in sooner.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 19, 2013)

I gave it a go... and I get that it's supposed to be open world but the whole 0 guidance after the initial 5 minutes left me with a "I have no idea what I should be doing right now" feeling... which is not fun


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jun 19, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I started playing the game just to use the printer



How do you mean?  Just to see how this game mechanic worked?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 19, 2013)

No, the printer is real time based.  If something takes 4 hours to do, it literally takes four hours to do (you don't have to be in the game for it to progress). I logged in at that time to collect what was previously printing and start new print jobs (like refining raw resources).




ShiBDiB said:


> I gave it a go... and I get that it's supposed to be open world but the whole 0 guidance after the initial 5 minutes left me with a "I have no idea what I should be doing right now" feeling... which is not fun


Same.  My best advice is to ask in the chat.  Everyone either has been where you are or is at the same point in figuring it out.  You'll often get at least one person that doesn't mind explaining stuff to you in the instance.

I'm sure they'll work on more tutorials eventually.  For now, there isn't much once you're dropped off in Copacabana.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 19, 2013)

I was talking to some people in game. I was told that its basically just gather resources so you can can pay for stuff when they put it into the game.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 19, 2013)

Well I've installed it for a look, name is Tiggerlator

EDIT

I quite like it, think I might play it for a while.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jun 19, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> No, the printer is real time based.  If something takes 4 hours to do, it literally takes four hours to do (you don't have to be in the game for it to progress). I logged in at that time to collect what was previously printing and start new print jobs (like refining raw resources).



Oh, when I read you "started the game", I thought you were saying the first time you played it.  I guess you were just referring to that night you logged in.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2013)

Wasn't Huxley something like this? Looks interesting, I have received invites since the beginning of their Beta, still haven't tried it out.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 19, 2013)

I created a TPU army.  Send me a PM on TPU if you want to be invited to it.  I already sent an invite to Tiggerlator.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 22, 2013)

I added a crash course to the original post.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 26, 2013)

I added all five races to the original post.  The starting point is close to where the lines begin.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 26, 2013)

I found this last night. Its a pretty in depth collection of guides.

http://www.rawr4firefall.com/?q=guides-hub


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 26, 2013)

Judging by what RAWR says, LGV race rates high and it is really difficult not to get rewarded for your effort.  I should try timing the Copa -> Trans-Hub -> Sunken Harbor loop and see how much crystite I get for it.  It might be the fastest, invasion aside.


Neither of those sites have awesome race maps like I made. 


Edit: I just did the run and it took 340 seconds getting 192 crystite (excluding resources).  That calculates to ~34 crystite per minute or more.  I screwed up pretty bad on my run by blowing my Cobra up.  ARES can take a lot longer than 2 minutes, so can watchtowers.


Edit: I tried to replicate their math and came up with...  759 resources which condenses into 379.5 crystite.  They multiple by a factor of 1.4 to compensate for crystite gained from refining (that sounds high to me but...for the sake of equality) and that gets us 531.3 crystite.  Add in the 212 crystite that's given, divided by 340 seconds, and we come to ~220 crystite/minute (low ball).  That's higher than everything except ARES and invasion on their list, but it is far more reliable than both so, I say, if your objective is just to make crystite as fast as possible, do the loop.  FYI, Copa to Trans-Hub only has the highest crystite/min value (only takes 50 seconds to complete and gets the same reward as the longer routes).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 26, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Judging by what RAWR says, LGV race rates high and it is really difficult not to get rewarded for your effort.  I should try timing the Copa -> Trans-Hub -> Sunken Harbor loop and see how much crystite I get for it.  It might be the fastest, invasion aside.
> 
> 
> Neither of those sites have awesome race maps like I made.



ahaha just after i found out of that game on mmobomb i find the topic on TPU due to FordGT90Concept post (it appeared in 1st page xD)

my account is created and i dont think i will wait till 9th july to try it so i might consider a founder pack ... 20 50 100$ hummmm if going all out for a new mmo why not the last pack ... as far as i've seen in video gameplay and other guides'n wiki, its kinda my type of game...

oh well time to think 13D time before having my card reloaded 5D humpf instant access to closed beta if i take a founder pack with so little time remaining, naahhhh i dont care, it give cools stuff to and help the devs.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 26, 2013)

You can play for a while before jumping on Founder pack.  Just make sure to buy before July 8th to be safe.

PM me your character name and I'll send you an invite to the TPU army.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 26, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You can play for a while before jumping on Founder pack.  Just make sure to buy before July 8th to be safe.
> 
> PM me your character name and I'll send you an invite to the TPU army.



well i said account created but i dont have any beta keys so i wait on the reload of my card


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 26, 2013)

One of us can give you an invite.  I have two one available.  If you want me to send you one, send me a PM with your email address.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 27, 2013)

ok 1st step just random walking thumper and some sonic detonator try .... i'l say, that game is just plain awesome

good looking, the gameplay is dynamic, the story hold straight and the battleframes are gorgeous (as they allready looked to me on the website), not much customisation at start but easely solved afterward (im not buying red bean atm) and its as they said : its not a Pay 2 Win since the majority of the cash shop is cosmetic 

i've read Battleframe can also be unlocked via RB or ingame via points so no biggies

totaly worth it, funny eh? i saw gameplay trailer and wiki+ newcomers guide and i said to myself: this game is totaly what i was waiting for... 

ps: in fact i've read about it on AMD gaming evolved portal then i searched thru mmobomb (i could directly google it but i prefered to seek some feedback on it) 

also i would add: FordGT90Concept your initial post is quite a big help to understand a bit better what's important before open beta (im glad i found that game before it  )


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 27, 2013)

*my in game user name is the same as here. stinger608*

Looking forward to playing with fellow TPU'ers!!!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 27, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Looking forward to playing with fellow TPU'ers!!!





Yes. We need a a more to make an acutal tpu squad with more than just me and ford. I am sure he is getting tired of my obnoxious antics and relentless afking by now.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 27, 2013)

Yaaay for stinger608!  And james888 oh and Ford oh well with tigger and me that make five (or im miscalculating) obviously i guess timezone will be a wall depending on it


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 27, 2013)

Atm its 3:34am for me  im going to sleep XD hope to see y ou guys ingame!

i added stinger608 and Tiggerlator to FL and accepted "the winning glorious army" invite  and did a crashed thumper event ... well i like this game huhu

oh and if somebody here on TPU want beta access before 9th july i gladely give out keys now  5 invite remaining.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 28, 2013)

The patch is out and it's a 4.1 GB download for me.  It's  areally long list of changes...
http://beta.firefallthegame.com/launcher/web_panel

The highlights:

Added full item loot drops into the game.
Added three small playable areas (Melding Pockets) into the game: Antarctica, Diamond Head and Sargasso Sea.
Added our first five player instance, Blackwater Anomaly, to the game.
Added a new PvP gametype, Jetball, with its first map, Omnidyne-M Prototype Arena.
Updated the New Player Experience. Added daily login rewards.
Updated daily achievements and added a rewards crate for completing the daily achievements.
Added a difficulty scaling system for the Open World.
Adjusted progression unlock resource requirements so that only groups of resources are required, not specific resources.
Added researching to crafting.
Added Stage III and Stage IV gear to crafting.
Added a player marketplace where players can buy and sell resources and certain items.
Fixed the issue causing achievement progress to reset upon logout.
Many UI improvements.
Firefall now available in French! Click the flag for France at the login for the French localized version.
Added a two-factor account protection system as well as the ability to change your registered e-mail address.
New Accounts page available at https://accounts.firefallthegame.com
Red Beans can be purchased via PayPal on the new Accounts page (more payment methods coming soon)!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 28, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The patch is out and it's a 4.1 GB download for me.  It's  areally long list of changes...
> http://beta.firefallthegame.com/launcher/web_panel
> 
> The highlights:
> ...



AWESOME!
hohoho ... i wonder how pathetic will the french mode be ... i hope its only text and not voices ...


----------



## Nordic (Jun 28, 2013)

I wonder how they scale difficulty. I wonder if its player by player or area by area. If so I wonder if it can be farmed for easy ares missions, as in a squad coordinates and tracks the easy ares missions.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 28, 2013)

I'll let you know when I play it. XD

They made huge changes to battleframe progression though and that has me concerned.  It sounds like you can't even use abilities and secondary weapons until those are unlocked with XP.  Then again, they standardized resources so many kinds of resources can be used to upgrade each type (CPU, Mass, Power) so it should be easier to progress.  They also tied CPU to jump jets so upgrading CPU is more useful.


I'm most excited about mobs dropping weapons (all levels).  They also added level 3 and level 4 battleframe gear.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 28, 2013)

beardy weirdo turned to foxy recon hummmm male get better in assault or dread while female get well as recon biotech and engineer... duh 






and with that patch the recon is the only frame with some "gears" got works to do with the new battleframe progression...

okay 11h47am time to get ready for work! 

and i droped a Accord Elite Plasma Cannon II (white ... not worth much i think xD)btw the marketplace bug quite a lot (logical patchday : doomsday) if you put an item in sale then nothing show when you press alt-m afterward (i submited a bug report so they can work on it)

sidenote: i better not shorten Foxy Recon to FoxCon ... with 1 n more and it be (tm) FoxConn nahahah ... stupid isnt it?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow they changed a lot.  The addition of research made my poor self even poorer.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 28, 2013)

hehehe... for the moment i will stick recon... its the only frame where i had enough xp to unlock some gears and the most advanced for mass/pwr/cpu

2nd and 3rd would be dread and assault

the SIN synchro failure kill me xD all i can do is farming xp and crystites


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah, I quit playing.  The patch created a lot of problems they need to fix.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 28, 2013)

well i hope i dont loose my time stacking xp and cryst ... tho i wonder about gas and other ressources needed for lvl 4 upgrades in mass/pwr/cpu


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 29, 2013)

It used to be that every frame required a specific resource.  Mammoth, for example, was Silicate and I think Accord Dreadnaught was Carbon.  Now I think there's a general type for mass, another type for power, and another for CPU.  The only thing specific now is the progression component (e.g. Dampeners) but to craft those requires 90 AMP worth of two component types and generic types too.

Long story short, it's easier than it was.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 29, 2013)

Near no SIN sync error, i disconnected now and it was pretty much stable. Recon, assault, dread, all to 9/30 and  prim,sec weap + basic skills unlocked. Now off to sleep!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 29, 2013)

Build seems broken to me. I can't play more than 5 minutes before the game freezes. I get error messages in game when trying to access the printer.

The printer is different. I now have to research the refining processes. This is really going to slow my crysite production, and I may not get that lgv... sadface. Also, I can't find the recluse in the bf garage.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 29, 2013)

Maybe the EU instance is fine and the NA instance isn't?  I'm about to try playing now to see how it goes.

I think you have to research the basic frame types before it will show you its Tier 2 variants.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 29, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Maybe the EU instance is fine and the NA instance isn't?  I'm about to try playing now to see how it goes.
> 
> I think you have to research the basic frame types before it will show you its Tier 2 variants.



i think EU instance is fine (tho we are on the same server) i get less and less crash, and i have access to T2 Battleframe without uping T1 (still need point or red beans.).

i just connected now now ... login nearly instant and loading faster than yesterday, i used Google Authenticator for the 6 digit code and since i use many computer its really a great thing (with the Remember this computer case to tick obviously) 

i think after 9.07.2013 for tier 2 B-Frames i will go R-23 "Nighthawk" D-M "Mammoth" and i hesitate between "Firecat" and "tigerclaw" for assault but R-23 1st as soon as i can get it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 29, 2013)

Everything is working fine now it seems.


Edit: The inability to change instances is really bumming me out.  I was playing on:
game-neweden-1641-7e79304b.vpc01.*us-west-2*.r5external.com:25000

And now I'm stuck on:
game-neweden-1665-26f3ad6b.vpc01.*eu-west-1*.r5external.com:25000


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 29, 2013)

weeelllll stick to the "good" side of the earth dont be an american ... oh wait you are american ... hum tried to submit a ticket to support?

or maybe someone else have to "pull" you to the "other" side ... by inviting in squad ... 

or is there a config.ini or something similar that contain starting instance?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 29, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> weeelllll stick to the "good" side of the earth dont be an american ... oh wait you are american ... hum tried to submit a ticket to support?


Yeah, there's a feedback thing I voted for here:
http://feedback.firefallthegame.com...e-a-server-instead-of-jumping-into-a-randome-



GreiverBlade said:


> or maybe someone else have to "pull" you to the "other" side ... by inviting in squad ...


Yeah, that's the only way to get back but no one from NA is on at the moment on my friend list.



GreiverBlade said:


> or is there a config.ini or something similar that contain starting instance?


I looked and I couldn't find it.  I suspect what server you were on is stored server-side and it sends you back to that one.


Edit: Yay! I'm back to US West 2! 


Edit: The Firefall servers are being a dick right now.  My main problem is it won't let me into the zone chat channel.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 30, 2013)

i had the same chat problem.

but what bugered me was : the printer ate some of my resources (not much just white ones and in little quantity) due to a small error  i hope its fixed now

lucky me, i allways begin by lowest ressource first.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 30, 2013)

Everything seemed to be working great when I was playing (now).

I found a few faster race paths so I'll be updating the pics soon.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 30, 2013)

will i be able to max out the recon before 9th ... i wonder xD


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 30, 2013)

Nope.  I got over 2 million XP on my mammoth and only maxed out the mass stat.  The cost of upgrades is more exponential than linear (every upgrade costs about twice the one before it).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 30, 2013)

i obviously know that xD ... like all other mmo  and i will get the Nighthawk before 9th and before i max out recon 

it was juste a catchphrase for showing that screen


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm getting major SIN lag now.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 30, 2013)

all fine for me except i crash when i loot a item (i mean the one you need to press E to get it (weapon plate and others))


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 30, 2013)

Did you submit a bug report on it?  If you haven't, you should.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 30, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Did you submit a bug report on it?  If you haven't, you should.



i do on every crash i get (dumptruck mostly and some on support zone on website) 

i did many other closed beta i know what it mean to be a beta tester  a guinnea pig for crash'n bugs


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 30, 2013)

Chat isn't working in my instance and the SIN is slow.  Can occasionally get Warning: Connection Problems too.  I submitted a bug report on it but I suspect it is simply Sunday afternoon excessive server load issue.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 1, 2013)

Is this game better than defiance? ond most important is it PAY2WIN?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2013)

It is not P2W and I've never played Defiance.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 1, 2013)

Pay to get fluff(aka bling) and you can pay to get some cool toys like a new battle suite really fast. Completely unneccessary.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2013)

I updated the "Crash Course" for the patch.

The chat problems seem to be instance-wide.  If you can't chat, chances are no one else can either.  It seems to come and go during high-load times.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 1, 2013)

james888 said:


> Pay to get fluff(aka bling) and you can pay to get some cool toys like a new battle suite really fast. Completely unneccessary.



well i call it : pay2pimpbutnotpoweronlyswag ... too long?

weird when i logged off last night chat worked fine except army chat


----------



## Nordic (Jul 1, 2013)

I still can't stay logged in more than a minute or two. Thought it might be a memory leak but I stop at about 50% ram usage.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 1, 2013)

james888 said:


> I still can't stay logged in more than a minute or two. Thought it might be a memory leak but I stop at about 50% ram usage.



ok thats just weird (i mean without doing anything?) im logged atm for a bit more than 2mn


----------



## Nordic (Jul 1, 2013)

Hmm. In the support forums I see lots of complains of the same problem. I am reading that the problem is that it is a memory leak, although it does not appear to be on my system unless firefall limits its ram usage. The current solution is to use a game booster software and disable every service and process except firefall just so you have x amount more time to play.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 1, 2013)

i see you have 8gb and me 16gb (and i doubt its because i have a AMD cpu and you a INTEL that you get a memory leak ... ) 

does that mean that a  mem leak at 50% the thresold is 4gb for you and 8gb for me ? (forgive that newbish question i have a memory lapse about memory leak)


----------



## Nordic (Jul 1, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> i see you have 8gb and me 16gb (and i doubt its because i have a AMD cpu and you a INTEL that you get a memory leak ... )
> 
> does that mean that a  mem leak at 50% the thresold is 4gb for you and 8gb for me ? (forgive that newbish question i have a memory lapse about memory leak)



I doubt everyone has the problem. Only certain unlock individuals like me. I am sad though. I was really trying to grind at least an hour each night to get that lgv. The new patch basically made it so I can't even without this freezing problem.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2013)

james888 said:


> I still can't stay logged in more than a minute or two. Thought it might be a memory leak but I stop at about 50% ram usage.


I'm sure it is the load problems.  The patch made the servers unstable.  I hope they get another patch out soon to fix it.



GreiverBlade said:


> i see you have 8gb and me 16gb (and i doubt its because i have a AMD cpu and you a INTEL that you get a memory leak ... )
> 
> does that mean that a  mem leak at 50% the thresold is 4gb for you and 8gb for me ? (forgive that newbish question i have a memory lapse about memory leak)


Firefall is 32-bit which means it only has access to 4 GiB of RAM.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 1, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm sure it is the load problems.  The patch made the servers unstable.  I hope they get another patch out soon to fix it.
> 
> 
> Firefall is 32-bit which means it only has access to 4 GiB of RAM.



Then it is a memory leak. If it can only use 4gb, it is using up all 4 gb and freezing. Fits the symptoms.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 2, 2013)

Finally got to play last night. Decided to try using as little ram as possible before I started the game. Basically I cant use more than 4gb, cause firefall wont share with other programs. With pretty much just firefall, windows, and antivirus I use about 3.38gb of ram.

Also found an exploit spot that had 80% anabolics. With my light personal thumper I got about 650 per thump. It got to thump the spot like 20 times for like 15 thousand anabolics. Then I left and helped a squad I joined by with a turrent nearby. Went back to the spot and it had a high amount of biopolymers. So I was helping my squad with that thumper while having my own personal thumper do its stuff. I was really raking it in while I was mostly afk reading my book listening for the sound cues from the game. My turret did all the work.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 3, 2013)

james888 said:


> Then it is a memory leak. If it can only use 4gb, it is using up all 4 gb and freezing. Fits the symptoms.


That's not a leak (leak can lead to it).  It is an unhandled OutOfMemory error.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 3, 2013)

A 9 MB patch was just released:
http://beta.firefallthegame.com/launcher/web_panel


Blending resources will no longer decrease the overall quantity of resources.
Jetball loading screen will now have a proper loading image.
Changed UI to support up to 8 characters for two-stage authentication allowing for a longer delay between codes.
Bastion ability, Multi-Turret, will now spawn more than three turrets at higher stages.
Fixed multiple chat server crashes.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 3, 2013)

> Note: 32-bit operating systems are temporarily limited to High video settings due to an issue causing out of memory problems that has yet to have been identified.


I am going to turn down my video settings and see if that helps. I have a x64 OS though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 3, 2013)

The reason why they say that is because on 32-bit OS, the game is limited to 2 GiB instead of 4 GiB without tweaking.  Even with tweaks, it only has access to whatever is left after everything else running (2.5-3.5 GiB typical).

Long story short, they should release 64-bit binaries.  Edit: http://feedback.firefallthegame.com/forums/115461-firefall-beta-feedback/suggestions/3847572-64bit


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 3, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The reason why they say that is because on 32-bit OS, the game is limited to 2 GiB instead of 4 GiB without tweaking.  Even with tweaks, it only has access to whatever is left after everything else running (2.5-3.5 GiB typical).
> 
> Long story short, they should release 64-bit binaries.  Edit: http://feedback.firefallthegame.com/forums/115461-firefall-beta-feedback/suggestions/3847572-64bit



they should indeed ... wow has both 32 and 64bit exe so for firefall that would be a major improvement.

by the WAYYYYYY!!!










now i have work to do at last i can ditch the recon for a while ... WELCOME NIGHTHAWK!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 4, 2013)

i wonder if ... like that... sooo people will maybe eventually on a high random chance of probability... think that a Recluse doesnt have heal skills (ofc i can use stimpack but im too focused on poisoning things to drop some packs...)


----------



## Nordic (Jul 5, 2013)

I get on dis mourning to get my 75k beta crystite out of the printer. I go buy my shiny new lgv. I ride for 30 seconds and the game freezes. I tried to get back on but can not for more than 30 seconds, in 2-3 attempts. I have to find a fix for this.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 5, 2013)

Damn man you have a lot of problems with the game.  Have you tried turning settings down?


The one thing I noticed with bikes is that it temporarily freezes every now and then as it caches the area I'm driving into.  It could be related.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 5, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Damn man you have a lot of problems with the game.  Have you tried turning settings down?
> 
> 
> The one thing I noticed with bikes is that it temporarily freezes every now and then as it caches the area I'm driving into.  It could be related.



I have the settings down on low. I did turn up view distance as I like high view distance. I'll turn that down. I think I will re install the game again too. I have a overclocked 2500k and 7970 with 8gb ram. I should be able to throw anything at it. Why do I always play beta games...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 5, 2013)

james888 said:


> I get on dis mourning to get my 75k beta crystite out of the printer. I go buy my shiny new lgv. I ride for 30 seconds and the game freezes. I tried to get back on but can not for more than 30 seconds, in 2-3 attempts. I have to find a fix for this.



if i could farm in your stead i would .... we cant trade face to face afaik and market is too hazardous...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 5, 2013)

james888 said:


> I have the settings down on low. I did turn up view distance as I like high view distance. I'll turn that down. I think I will re install the game again too. I have a overclocked 2500k and 7970 with 8gb ram. I should be able to throw anything at it. Why do I always play beta games...


Have you tried disabling Crossfire in that 7970?  Overclocked CPU can also cause a lot of crashes.

It rarely crashes on me and I'm using all default settings.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 6, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Have you tried disabling Crossfire in that 7970?  Overclocked CPU can also cause a lot of crashes.
> 
> It rarely crashes on me and I'm using all default settings.



There is no crossfire. Single gpu. Dont even have the option to disable crossfire in the control panel.

Overclocked cpu can cause crashes if not stable. Very stable overclock. WCG has no history of problems, prime 95 passed, and hundreds of game hours in more demanding cpu oriented games than firefall. Could be it but I highly doubt it.



GreiverBlade said:


> if i could farm in your stead i would .... we cant trade face to face afaik and market is too hazardous...



Thanks for the thought. I now got my lgv and don't need to farm so much so fast. I don't have anything I really want particularly soon. The lgv just had a deadline.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 6, 2013)

Firefall might be more multithreaded than most other games.  It's one of the rare games I have to kill BOINC to play.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 6, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Firefall might be more multithreaded than most other games.  It's one of the rare games I have to kill BOINC to play.



Right now I have to kill everything just to get it to run without freezing. That is everything but firefall and antivirus. I even kill explorer.


Enough of my complaining and problems etc. Do we know of anything coming with the open beta besides open beta?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 6, 2013)

HOLY SH*T i ran into this on Deviantart


Mourningstar and Typhoon cosplay


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 6, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Firefall might be more multithreaded than most other games.  It's one of the rare games I have to kill BOINC to play.



indeed i run with 99% on all 4 core of my 955BE and 89-95% of my 7950 (i assume it runs on the 4 thread since when Firefall dont run im at 0-10% core 0% gpu )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 6, 2013)

james888 said:


> Do we know of anything coming with the open beta besides open beta?


I don't but I'm not exactly in the know either.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 7, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Firefall might be more multithreaded than most other games.  It's one of the rare games I have to kill BOINC to play.





GreiverBlade said:


> indeed i run with 99% on all 4 core of my 955BE and 89-95% of my 7950 (i assume it runs on the 4 thread since when Firefall dont run im at 0-10% core 0% gpu )


I was testing this today. I get 99% usage on core 0, and the rest range from 0%-20%.


I now have 10 pilot tokens. I can get a new battle suite. I don't know which. I kinda like the idea of the bastion for solo thumping. Out of all the battle suites I have tried so far, I like the accord biotech. I really like the stock bioneedler and its poison traits. Taking what I like from the accord biotech, I might really like the recluse. The dragonfly is not a bad option either. Its healing piller ability is really really strong I hear. Maybe I should go for something like the mammoth for sheer dps.

For my problem with firefall freezing, it won't go away. I have now reinstalled twice. I have set the game settings to the lowest of the lowest. I removed all overclocks. I have shut down every program/service I can. The devs supposedly know what the problem is and are working on a fix.

On wednesday the third


			
				swarly said:
			
		

> It's not yet clear whether we'll be able to fix this in time for open beta. If not, it should be fixed in a patch shortly thereafter.
> 
> Interesting that "run as admin" fixes this for some people. The bug seems to be with how RedHanded handles a specific case of improper DLL loading. Supposedly, Firefall wouldn't normally ever do that, or else literally everyone would be experiencing this freeze basically all the time. So it's possible that some other application is messing with module loading. Even though the bug is in our code, your antivirus, streaming, or other intrusive programs could be triggering the bugged code. Does this clue lead anyone to some insight? Maybe this mystery program doesn't have enough permissions to mess with Firefall when it's run as administrator.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 7, 2013)

I added Crash Course -> Best Battleframes section to the OP earlier today.  In my opinion, everyone should have a Bastion for thumping, tornadoes (as long as you can get them in a good place, they'll shoot and shoot and shoot, except the core), and invasions (turrets do a good job even when it is laggy as hell).

Recluse is mostly good for killing groups of enemies.

Mammoth's weakness is groups of smaller enemies and strength is singular powerful enemies (e.g. terrorclaw, bandit raider, Chosen Seigebreaker, Meld Portals dropped by snipers and shock troopers)

I haven't heard much about the Dragonfly.


In my experience, any programs that do third party overlays in games can cause havoc.  For example, MSI Afterburner.  Kill them with fire (I mean literally: in some cases, the only way to make it completely stop was to reinstall Windows).


----------



## Nordic (Jul 7, 2013)

Recluse has been chosen.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 7, 2013)

i lvled a Tiger 21/30 (same as my Recluse level) other include Nighthawk 15/30 Bastion 15/30 and my 5th well ... i went rhino since i see too manny mammoth (i should pick up the Electron instead of Bastion for that reason but ...meh i wanted to give a try xD) i think my mainframe will be Not defined yet xD (Rhino rocks i wonder if they fixed the issue with it, cause its pretty beasty now... chosen laser HMG II might help ... tho )
edit: WOOHOO i got my chosen mask (atlas achievement) yay!

i have soon again 10pilotes point i wonder wich frame between Mammoth, Dragonfly, Electron, Firecat and Raptor... duh


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 8, 2013)

Open beta begins tomorrow (approximately in 12 hours from this edit)!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 9, 2013)

OK now i can confirme a Rhino is awesome... im sure any other frame can do it, but since there wasnt anybody around (thanks EU night time ... xD ) i soloed a Tornado and it didnt even took too long. 

HELLO, im handsome ... and i have a Mo'stache... oh wait cant see it nevermind!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 9, 2013)

YES! Latest patch fixed the freezing!


----------



## HammerON (Jul 9, 2013)

I am going to have to try this game out


----------



## Nordic (Jul 9, 2013)

Troll core is stuck in rock. We can't hurt it. I and the firecat guy both have AOE damage that could not get at it too. Sadface.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 9, 2013)

ahahah james you also got a untouchable trollcore xD

oh i love i love i love ... Sunken Harbor : 2 tornado at the same spot only 3 player ... wow opening the beta changed ... the chat xD more question and less activity  then 2 invasion in a row 1 with only 5 player on spot and the second with a bit more XD 


result : im at 237'379/300'000 and i have the amp needed to get all the stuff i need for the stage 8 (only one but still its good )


----------



## newconroer (Jul 9, 2013)

Interesting thing about the 'closed beta' is that each account got five keys as invitations to other people. You could, in theory, give out the five keys to alternate accounts of your own in turn spawning an exponential amount of accounts - as long as you could be bothered to make them.
Also, they sold for about $1 thus anyone who didn't get an invite, was easily able to buy their way in.
I'd be really curious to see what kind of population spike we had and will have during these open beta periods, because I reckon it's not as high as we'd suspect - given that so many people had easy access to the 'closed' beta to begin with.


Fortunately the game is better now, the increasing amount of ARES missions is welcome and the crafting system finally feels like it has a home.
What concerns me is the tiresome effort of traveling back and forth across (a small portion of the map none the less) areas, in order to do missions because you are desperate for Crystite - which in a cruel twist of irony - is now something you need to advance practically every craft.
I can't imagine how awful traveling will be when they finally open up the map /content.



james888 said:


> Troll core is stuck in rock. We can't hurt it. I and the firecat guy both have AOE damage that could not get at it too. Sadface.
> http://i.imgur.com/kLC6ZXG.jpg



'Open' beta broke things today, might be related. We can't enter portals either.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 9, 2013)

newconroer said:


> Interesting thing about the 'closed beta' is that each account got five keys as invitations to other people. You could, in theory, give out the five keys to alternate accounts of your own in turn spawning an exponential amount of accounts - as long as you could be bothered to make them.
> Also, they sold for about $1 thus anyone who didn't get an invite, was easily able to buy their way in.
> I'd be really curious to see what kind of population spike we had and will have during these open beta periods, because I reckon it's not as high as we'd suspect - given that so many people had easy access to the 'closed' beta to begin with.
> 
> ...



crystite go fast, so its not really a problem.
map will be open as we "gain" terrain against the chosen who live in the "killzone" i assume. (doing the P39 cobra for new player is mandatory x)  )

Trollcore where also common before open beta, due to the fact the tornado move toward player and if they are on a cliff it might end in the cliff.

i had no problem to enter portal, i wonder if its EU/US instance related.

finally drivers and utility are upgraded, i went from a ASRock 970 Extreme 3 to a Asus Crosshair IV Formula (890FX) i can at last re launch the game (dont crash dont crash dont crash... meh ... i didnt get BSOD when i started the thing up and windows 7 recognized instantly the mobo ... no clean intall atm ... might change xD )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone else have their research reset?  Mine was. 



newconroer said:


> Fortunately the game is better now, the increasing amount of ARES missions is welcome and the crafting system finally feels like it has a home.
> What concerns me is the tiresome effort of traveling back and forth across (a small portion of the map none the less) areas, in order to do missions because you are desperate for Crystite - which in a cruel twist of irony - is now something you need to advance practically every craft.
> I can't imagine how awful traveling will be when they finally open up the map /content.


LGV?  I can get from Thump Dump to Sunken Harbor and back again in under six minutes.  That isn't very long.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 9, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Anyone else have their research reset?  Mine was.
> 
> 
> LGV?  I can get from Thump Dump to Sunken Harbor and back again in under six minutes.  That isn't very long.



logic ... "you go fast!1!11!1!"

and nope my research have not been reset, didnt see any compaining about this on EU side atm.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 9, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Anyone else have their research reset?  Mine was.
> 
> 
> LGV?  I can get from Thump Dump to Sunken Harbor and back again in under six minutes.  That isn't very long.



6 minutes sounds like a long time to me. At least I have an lgv now. It took forever otherwise. But such a large world is what appeals to me about the game though.


I want this. I wonder if theres a way to get it without paying $100 for a starter pack.


> Personal Arcporter
> Rechargable instant recall to Copacabana


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 9, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> and nope my research have not been reset, didnt see any compaining about this on EU side atm.


Oh, good.  It might just be a bug then.



james888 said:


> 6 minutes sounds like a long time to me. At least I have an lgv now. It took forever otherwise. But such a large world is what appeals to me about the game though.


That's round-trip.  It's about 3:30 SH -> TD, 2:30 TD -> SH




james888 said:


> I want this. I wonder if theres a way to get it without paying $100 for a starter pack.


If it is available without the starter pack, it has to cost a fortune.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 9, 2013)

the teleporter isnt that big : it teleport only to copacabana afaik, and should have a cooldown i guess.

now im f*cked up xD i deinstaled the game to do a clean install after my rig upgrade and the login is down xD i can re download the game thru the website ... meh... i will wait  nevermind i found a way ... (damn i completly forgot about rule n°1 on the internet ... google is your friend.)

i noticed something funny when playing a bit after changing my mobo ... the realtek audiochip in the 970 is crappy compared to the VIA compatible Xfi supreme FX that the crosshair have ... i didnt thought integrated audio chip could be better than a ALC standard xD i love being wrong ... sound is more deep more vibrant and it change the level of enjoyement of the game (i know im silly... to stop on that kind of little things)

edit sin improved garage useable most of the problems went off (at last for me )
and YAY





Rhino 22/30 Weapon III avaiable woohoo i think i stay on US side xD i meet a nice fellow and we duoted a warbringer just the last generator some others joined us xD


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 11, 2013)

thats insane ... the new "clueless" player of the open beta drive me mad i almost lost all pleasure to play ... (i said almost ... i still love the game but those people are annoying no support no assist gah its painfull)

i wonder why there isnt any option to cut the zone chat.

countless same question even after a answer is given (mostly from the same player who go "Halp i cant equip my weapon") what can we do if they dont read what we write ...

oh well i give more time to the dev to fix the issue the OB patch induced


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 11, 2013)

You can use /tab (switches) or /tab 1-4 to change tab.  Some, by default, have the zone channel disabled.  Otherwise, you can go into the interface options and change all four tabs.  A lot of people don't /yell invasions though so you might miss evasions if you don't have the /zone channel enabled.

I disabled the radio channel in mine because I hated it spamming the chat.


I think there would be a lot fewer n00b questions if there wasn't so many problems with printers and garages.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 11, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You can use /tab (switches) or /tab 1-4 to change tab.  Some, by default, have the zone channel disabled.  Otherwise, you can go into the interface options and change all four tabs.  A lot of people don't /yell invasions though so you might miss evasions if you don't have the /zone channel enabled.
> 
> I disabled the radio channel in mine because I hated it spamming the chat.
> 
> ...



indeed ... well i solve the major part of the problem by playing late xD for the moment since i have 2 day off it will do the job 

not totaly agreed with the last part the question come even before they access the garage or printer  oh well let it time ... they will learn ... eventually


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah, I'm staying away because of the bugginess.  I'll play quite a bit when it is less buggy.


Edit: I just noticed you didn't buy the HKM slot in the pick.  HKM is the best!  The Accord Mortar has a powerful area attack the Rhino lacks.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 11, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, I'm staying away because of the bugginess.  I'll play quite a bit when it is less buggy.
> 
> 
> Edit: I just noticed you didn't buy the HKM slot in the pick.  HKM is the best!  The Accord Mortar has a powerful area attack the Rhino lacks.



well for me its perfectly playable no major bug hinder me while i see a bunch of people buggy as hell ... i dont ... lucky star maybe.

and yes its planned i just wanted to unlock rank 8 pwr before.

it might be a bug but on no frames i can use HKM  the bar for it is ther green bar under the skills right?
aahahah HKM Mortar doesnt show in my rhino hkm slot ... well my AOE is running in the pack firing alternate fire xD last tornado : 22 killstreak in a row

also i never miss invasion i look the map regulary and my base is Sunken Habor thus the zone chat is more annoying than usefull 

situation improved and some nice peoples raised my hope(at last not all are people who dont read solution and have only a half brain  ) also i came up with a little Wallpaper themed on chosen Girl and my current motherboard
not much but a combination of 2 wallpaper still i find that kind of chosen girl to be a clue on what they are ... : melded human, since she look more human than chosen it might be a state between, ofc its not official but its a nice idea that the arcfold phenomenon unleashed by the Arclight incident turned human into chosen progressively as they where absorbed by the melding.








still have to work on harmonizing the inclusion of the Rog part.
but i found the Red-Black pattern of the girl fitting my actual build


----------



## newconroer (Jul 14, 2013)

Despite the hot fixes last week, the game is still uncomfortable to play. The lack of responsiveness alone is aggravating and sometimes stops you from doing things completely.

As for the travel times ;

A) Not everyone has a bike
B) The transports are constantly crashing/glitching/vanishing


At this point it's still not ready to be a game that you can go on alone and do a myriad of things and then log off feeling satisfied. You're still too dependent on other people and not for 'group play' type scenarios for the purpose of simply having fun, but rather because they are the only way you will acquire things in a reasonable time frame. E.g. 16,000 resources for one Arc Folding recipe. That's great if you have a dedicated squad using a tier III thumper and pulling in 2k resources per thump, otherwise it's just overwhelming to sit there and solo thump that much resources - especially if you've been doing this for the past year or more and have to go through all the efforts only to have Red 5 completely throw out one system and put in a new one, over...and over..and over again.


Fun game, lots to look forward to but think I burnt myself out or rather Red 5 pushed me away.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 14, 2013)

still a beta. i add more once at home


----------



## newconroer (Jul 14, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> still a beta. i add more once at home



Red 5 gets a bit of a pass and some slack from me, because they're beta (which is actually an alpha still) is taking on board feedback from the players (and has been early on), it doesn't excuse them continuously changing core mechanics indefinitely.
If that was the case then they should not be so gung ho about characters and accounts being permanent, knowing full well they'll make people test the product, give feedback, and then completely do the opposite in one fell swoop or patch.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm only doing the dailys at this point.  The patch and/or server load makes the experience unenjoyably for me.  I'm waiting for them to fix it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 14, 2013)

well i dont use the "its a beta" to excuse bugs and serverload, still i will post my feedback here aswell (i've sent a mail after a question about feedback from the Red5 staff after my "little" locust disapearance and correction of it)

"i can play without major problem for hours 24ms ping constant, no more crashes or leak so far, the only recuring bugs i have are : 1. calldown and shortcut 5 bug, relog allways fix it for me (im lucky i guess)2. the periodicall research reset in printer wich self resolve after a moment."

so then for the rest, for ressources i never thump i do surface deposit wich give random 1k to 2k x2  per deposit i mostly play solo and tag in some ARES and i did the 3 Arcfold Modulator hum 2 ... i still miss 1k for the thump dump one all solo no other helps, my Recluse is 23/30 near 24 since i have 1'300'000xp in reserve the only thing hard to farme solo for me are AMP (accord merit point) for the component for Recluses Toxines... i need still 20 of them for the 8th pwr rank and then i will need 750 of them or the 6 last rank in mass/pwr/cpu, other than this i dont experiment all i've seen on support forum, luckly. the change in the battleframe progression is annoying at the begining but i can bear it, i didnt see the other changes before that one because i joined Closed Beta (thanks to FordGT90Concept) a bit before Open Beta. As for the bike, i know 200k Cy is hard to farme for the cobra P39 (and im doing it atm even if i have my Locust) but higher the rank in mass and cpu and faster you go i've seen some new one without bike nearly outrun me on jetpack when i was racing to a tornado with the LGV

still Firefall is what i waited for since long time and is atm my favorite MMO i have in list (and i have a tons of them   ) im only sad of that, why for me the experience is better than for other (and im not alone on EU shard since i get many people who are feeling the same.) we have the same client just the PCs and connections differ, still i wonder why some have a shit tons of bug and other near nothing.



newconroer said:


> At this point it's still not ready to be a game that you can go on alone and do a myriad of things and then log off feeling satisfied.


its what im doing.

also solo and non team isnt the point in that case its still a mmo tho you can solo near all the ares mission past a point (rank 5 all) and with a bit of gears but as a mmo you have to work in team for some higher objective (IE: baneclaw Tornado, Black water Anomaly and melding pocket)

fun part yesterday we've lost sunken harbor to the chosen and for 2hrs a bug make a Killzone (melding) appears over SH rending it impossible to retake but then when it was again possible to re go there we took possession of SH with 3 person total in squad, ok it was Recluse, Raptor and a Bastion(nope it wasnt the Bastion who did all  )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 14, 2013)

I think you just aren't as annoyed with the calldown menu requiring restart and printer issues than other people are.  For me, they're unacceptable.  The printer problems are likely due to server load and the calldown menu problems originated with the patch.  You'd think they would get them fixed soon because both are severe.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 14, 2013)

im not annoyed indeed because reloging once every 4hrs isnt that big ( heck i use printer not so often but more when i can do a big refining IV batch...) so its tied to my play style and personnal feeling am i right or am i wrong ... i wonder 

still i continue to fill bug report and im also hoping (not obligatory wanting) they fix them soon.

also im not annoyed by printer problems too ... but in that case its because i have none. (oh you mean the research reset duh i got it twice, yes ... but it was for 10 and 15 minutes max each)



FreedomEclipse said:


> Can any members here help me with this?
> 
> Trying to get into the beta


 
aherm its Titansfall not Firefall you want to access right? then why not fill the form with personnal data as they ask : its normal for a beta you arent an anonymous player but a registered beta tester. oh wait i just looked the pics... HELL NO what the crap is this ... i call bullshit on that game if it use this kind of scam for authentification.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 14, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Can any members here help me with this?
> 
> Trying to get into the beta


a) That's for Titanfall and this is Firefall
b) I think their verification page got hacked.  I would exit out and check again later.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2013)

thanks for pointing that out, I do apologise for posting in the wrong topic


----------



## Nordic (Jul 15, 2013)

I have an interesting idea about the recluse. I like it for all its aoe poison attacks. Its passive module, Necrotic Poison deals x amount of damage over y amount of time when a target is damaged by the bio crossbow. The accord biotech passive module heals x amount of damage for every point of damage or healing dealt over y amount of time. The recluse can deal out massive amounts of damage with aoe attacks hitting many targets, with the accord passive module could make one heal very quickly.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 15, 2013)

i use biotech siphoning plating instead of necrotic for solo since the day i've take Recluse (it seems to be a logical choice if you did too ... WELL obviously necrosis + that is combo )

also i give you a tip only use Heliosys Bio Crossbow: Tump dump quartermaster in thump dump 20 voucher a piece (i have 280 just for that purpose) they have 2k repair pool and then unrepairable buuuttt they boost Kinetic Shot and it seems to be a bug but the dmg output is insane... the calculation of the KS is based on distance flown by the projectile: im able to do from 9k to 120k dmg depending the distance to the target (solo nado in 100 secondes anyone?)

funny the guy who discovered this said the dmg range from 5k to 30k, still its not overpowered even in pvp: get close to the recluse dont stop moving and he cant do a thing, also 20sec CD if you miss the target better be mobile, i tried the White wargrim (i got the daily with it  ) it move so fast that none of my KS took a hit so i had to work on it "the old way"  still fun 

i got a "sorry we experience high server load" and no lag printer worked directly and no calldown bug this time ... wow server are more stable under high serverload??? (sarcasme)

over 3mio xp 1'474'119 unspent grrhhh i really need AMP (oh i guess due to that warning  at the login screen no one play wich lead to no server load, wich lead to : all tower from shanty town inclued it till Sunken are under chosen command... oh wait we are monday no more kiddo schools ...ah nope its summer holiday(sarcasme repetitam))

how the game can improve when there is no patch 

edit: surface deposit now give me to max 8k ressources and also a recommendation : never use scan hammer to break deposit, it work yes but hammer give only 1 ressource and Sonic det. give 2  errata: deposite dont give that much xD but still i make more out of them than thumping.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 15, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> also i give you a tip only use Heliosys Bio Crossbow: Tump dump quartermaster in thump dump 20 voucher a piece (i have 280 just for that purpose) they have 2k repair pool and then unrepairable buuuttt they boost Kinetic Shot and it seems to be a bug but the dmg output is insane... the calculation of the KS is based on distance flown by the projectile: im able to do from 9k to 120k dmg depending the distance to the target (solo nado in 100 secondes anyone?)



I haven't looked much into what upgrades to get. I am simply working with what I have. I am not a fan of progression systems so I have been kinda ignoring it. I got rid of kinetic shot in favor of poison trail for more poison AOE. Kinetic shot did not seem that great even against torndado's. Maybe it is with this gun you speak of.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 15, 2013)

james888 said:


> I haven't looked much into what upgrades to get. I am simply working with what I have. I am not a fan of progression systems so I have been kinda ignoring it. I got rid of kinetic shot in favor of poison trail for more poison AOE. Kinetic shot did not seem that great even against torndado's. Maybe it is with this gun you speak of.



indeed with the Heliosys bio crossbow the kinetic shot does insane damage but you have to be predictive of the direction of the target. it one shot shards top shards core, and its golden in mission where you have to kills a tanken boss for exemple and also one shot Warbringer and chosen turrets it can also down the shield spawn by chosen drones... still i think its a bug and has been reported on forum but official from Red5 didnt said it was an exploit at last... so use what we can when we can xD


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 15, 2013)

I saw the heavy load message too and the printer was working modestly well.  I think that message is erroneous.  The calldown menu is still borked though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 16, 2013)

I just finished an email survey about the army system.  They're talking about a lot of really sweet stuff in there.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 16, 2013)

10 pilot point again ... i wonder : Raptor, Mammoth, Electron, Firecat, Dragonfly

choice done i went Dragonfly for heal when im tired of going only dps and no support 

this is hilarious ... when using fountain of heal (dunno the right name in english xD) people tend to get out the green circle so fast that they dont get the heal... do they fear it?  we are not playing wow its not the Emerald puddle of the Quilen guardian in Mogushan Vault


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 17, 2013)

ahhhh this is funny, i made a new account to test the tutorial.

result: i dont know how they do, to not understand it, its pretty well explained and not much change from the Closed Beta tutorial i had ... also i did got no bug on mission completion, i guess they did maybe do a DB "Hot Update" or im just the luckiest one in all New Eden


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 17, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> this is hilarious ... when using fountain of heal (dunno the right name in english xD) people tend to get out the green circle so fast that they dont get the heal... do they fear it?  we are not playing wow its not the Emerald puddle of the Quilen guardian in Mogushan Vault


When I see it, I try to stay in it but it is hard to stay close to it if there juggernauts and the like shooting at you.

Edit: There was a small patch.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 17, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> When I see it, I try to stay in it but it is hard to stay close to it if there juggernauts and the like shooting at you.
> 
> Edit: There was a small patch.



indeed but when it happens its when no enemys are around mostly i smashed them all before going triage reviving the dead and using the fountain and poof they gtfo like if it was a atomic bomb device... luckly not all does so ... i suspect only new player xD

btw that skill have a AOE its not strictly bound to the circle, also i use them with healing ball when i solo: that does a fair ammount of damages.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 17, 2013)

The patch fixed the calldown menu issues and the printer was far less ornery.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 18, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The patch fixed the calldown menu issues and the printer was far less ornery.



yep so far so good, i can get used to be warped to copa in the end... tho i have to add one thing ... 

DRAGONFLY ROCKS! i guess i have to unlock and test all t2 frames ... but we have a good candidat for the 1st place in my heart...

also the last patch quite improved the stability, Red5 work slow but efficiently (wait thats normal ... they ran out of coffee while reading all the bugs report and had to find a new supply before  patching!  )


----------



## Nordic (Jul 18, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> DRAGONFLY ROCKS! i guess i have to unlock and test all t2 frames ... but we have a good candidat for the 1st place in my heart...



Why is it so good? I was thinking about trying the rhino from what you said.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2013)

Mammoth is undeniably better than the Rhino.  Rhino's main gun is weak unless you use the alternative fire.  If you do, the all 150+ ammo is gone in a few seconds and the range is pathetic.  It's supposed to be a laser machine gun but it sure doesn't behave like it (weak when inaccurate, short range when powerful).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 18, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Mammoth is undeniably better than the Rhino.  Rhino's main gun is weak unless you use the alternative fire.  If you do, the all 150+ ammo is gone in a few seconds and the range is pathetic.  It's supposed to be a laser machine gun but it sure doesn't behave like it (weak when inaccurate, short range when powerful).



no they are different: its like a Warrior fury(rhino) and a warrior defense(mammoth) Rhino outdps mammoth(as i see many post on FF forum) but mammoth cant sustain heavier damages.

when using this (still GG is a bit bugged and affect player projectile (not sure if it has been corrected) 
gravity grenade increases damage taken by 17% at stock.
Sundering wave increases damage taken by 15% at stock. The rhino does 53 damage per a shot at stock.(Mammoth does 70 per shot)
on the five out of every thirty seconds the rhinos abilities are up, the rhino gets the GLORIOUS opportunity to.... Do the same damage as the "defensively" minded frame.
i use my Rhino with Heavy Armor skill to have a bit more hold on the field, with Gravity grenade Grenade and another damage augmenting skill that i dont remember the name (Sundering Wave)

Mammoth vs Rhino preference for damage output:

Ares missions: Either, depending on location and type of mission.
Thumpers: Either, depending on size thumper and location (field, bottlenecked, exploitable area)
LGV: rhino
Crashed thumper: either.
Tornado: rhino.
Incursions: Rhino.
Invasions: Rhino.
Tower recovery: Either.
Melding pocket missions: rhino.
Blackwater: Undefined, most take mammoths for their defensive capabilities, not offensive.
PvP: rhino
Also the playstyle of the player does a lot too. 

the main point is Rhino is more effective at long range dps than the Mammoth due to their weapon. at close range mammoth can do same (or close due to Rhino alternate fire) i dont notice low dps and weak behavior at long range with the Laser HMG

Alternate Fire mean for me : Gravity grenade on a pack and Heavy armor soon as i get close

now to come on the Dragonfly well it rocks cause i like to be supportive and also in term of solo ability if using heal fountain healing ball its golden, AOE dmg +  the good dps of the Biorifle (i use chosen but accord and normal can be good too) again depending on the playstyle (i dont want to use skill or how good is the player that use it im against those "superiority" terms)

in fact the Mammoth outdps the Rhino but again it depend of the playstyle. altho i wouldnt recommende the Rhino over the Mammoth.
for soloability i recommend the Bastion (easy mode when lvl'ed) i cant recommende others.

good point for James888 : copa Arcporter and a cobra LGV will be avaiable at Luau beans shop at 175beans each (not the LGV but the Arcporter, too much founder complained about that  at last those who only want the Arcporter or a LGV without crafting it or taking the 100$ starter can have it, it doesnt need more than 50$ to add 440RB) now we might complain that a LGV will be easier to have for those who dont want to either: be a founder or starter pack or a closed beta player or work their ass off for 200k Cy but each Cobra has his own paintjob so no big deal.

meh... i just realised the Arcporter is now useless  loging off warp to copa ... soooo whats the point? oh wait on high server load and login queue hmmm it can still be of use xD


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> the main point is Rhino is more effective at long range dps than the Mammoth due to their weapon.


It is not.  Both have a spread of 2.00 so both are pathetic at range. When plasma hits though, it does 35% more damage than laser.

I've got over a million XP on both frames and the Mammoth always tends to tear the enemies down faster in every circumstance.  There's a reason why almost everyone uses Mammoths when fighting Baneclaw (highest constant DPS and highest armor).


I can't log in right now.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 18, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It is not.  Both have a spread of 2.00 so both are pathetic at range. When plasma hits though, it does 35% more damage than laser.
> 
> I've got over a million XP on both frames and the Mammoth always tends to tear the enemies down faster in every circumstance.  There's a reason why almost everyone uses Mammoths when fighting Baneclaw (highest constant DPS and highest armor).
> 
> ...



strange i dont have a "fall of accuracy" at long range and the plasma have a shorter travel before the "bullet" fall.

oh well

hummmm server down i presume i cant login too


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2013)

It's easy to compensate for gravity with mammoth because you can see where they fall.  I've killed stuff with mammoth over 200m out by arcing it.  At that kind of range, it becomes more like artillery.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 18, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's easy to compensate for gravity with mammoth because you can see where they fall.  I've killed stuff with mammoth over 200m out by arcing it.



yup thats what i do with all "arc range weapon" ... i was a sniper back in my swiss army time, parralax correction is a basic. 

LOGGED IN!

AND my locust disapeared again ... i hope they fix it soon...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 20, 2013)

PATCHDAY and no major hicup or sin goofs ... did Red5 improve ??? yay also now i have my 7950 to 1000/1500 core/mem weehee smothness goodness


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 21, 2013)

The chat was noticeably slow after the patch.  It also took a while for equipment changes to process at the garage.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 21, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The chat was noticeably slow after the patch.  It also took a while for equipment changes to process at the garage.



Didnt notices it' perhaps on EU-w it was not the case.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 21, 2013)

The only good change I saw (although none were really bad) was that the server name appears in the lower left corner in the escape menu.  Don't have to scrounge through logs to find it anymore. 


Oh, I'm still not liking the Nighthawk frame much.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 21, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Oh, I'm still not liking the Nighthawk frame much.



I would like to request when one says a statement such as above the specify why. I am curious. Maybe even incorporate how you use/playstyle of the battleframe. Maybe even a general summery of the battleframe from your perspective and play style.

I like the recluse. I also like the accord biotech. With the recluse I can keep everything I liked about the accord biotech and and get all the fun new recluse attributes two. Maybe that is just me being newer and not having tried a new frame before. Comparing the accord biotech to the recluse, I noticed I seemed to die more as the recluse. They both have low health but the accord biotech has a passive ability that heals for each point of damage givin. The recluse is basically and AOE/DOT battleframe and you need to play that to your advantage. Using the accord biotech's passive that heals for each damage dealt, I can see great potential to tank. A recluse in a 1v1 I do not think is that great. A recluse in a 1v10 can deal a lot of damage to all 10 at once while healing, thus tanking. I am having trouble with this as I am not very skilled but with higher levels I can see this being a very easy probability.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 21, 2013)

There's only 4 bullets per magazine and there's a pretty lengthy delay between each shot.  It has ridiculously low HP (900ish) and seems to die rapidly.  Basically, Nighthawk is a hugely disadvantaged frame if there isn't someone else to draw fire away from it.  In relatively close quarters (e.g. ARES missions), it is very easy to get overwhelmed and be forced to retreat.  It doesn't have enough HP, a fast enough fire rate, nor enough close-range punching power to hold the line.

It is great for standing 100m+ away and picking enemies off but even if you do, you risk not getting rewarded for it (especially drops from killed hostiles).  You'll also have a problem with having sufficient ammo (only 40 shots total) and health to recover from sniper/juggernaut hits.  Ironically, it doesn't have much of a zoom either so at extreme ranges, it is still disadvantaged.

All I've really found it great for is assisting in tornadoes and incursions (things that often draw other players anyway), that's about it.


I should have gone with Recluse, Tigerclaw, or Dragonfly.   It is good to have a long-range frame available but, as far as I'm concerned, it disappoints on pretty much every metric.  It can't even kill a stage 1 juggernaut with a headshot FFS!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 21, 2013)

Recluse has a crossbow that is pretty long ranged. No scope and it arcs but that can be accounted for.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 21, 2013)

Nighthawk is very good for headhunting especially when you throw in the abilities that make its shots more powerful.  You can reliably get headshots so long as they don't decide to move at the last microsecond.  The problem with Nighthawk is its low DPS.  It sucks against high HP enemies and it sucks against swarms of low HP enemies.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 21, 2013)

I can't even log in right now. 11:06pm pst. Server full? It just says "waiting for responses." Tried again an hour later. Still no. No firefall tonight.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 21, 2013)

Instance may have crashed.

Edit: I played for maybe 25 minutes and then it seems my instance crashed too. 

Edit: And it is back again.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 22, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The only good change I saw (although none were really bad) was that the server name appears in the lower left corner in the escape menu.  Don't have to scrounge through logs to find it anymore.
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm still not liking the Nighthawk frame much.



i saw the server instance name before that patch  

also well next time i say take the Raptor instead of Nighthawk xD Raptor seems to be more polyvalent than Night.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 22, 2013)

It's too late. 

I'm managing with the Nighthawk.  I think it got it upgraded 20 times already and have all the unlocks.  It still sucks at close quarters but it is good at range.  It really sucks that the stock rifle can't take out a juggernaut with a headshot.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 22, 2013)

well even the Raptor cant take out a Juggernaut but the ROF of the charge rifle is higher (but 100ish per shot) still its indeed more polyvalent.

i took it just now, not bad at all for buff and support and also less suicidale than Nighthawk indeed.

and since i had enough pilot point ... i gave a shot at Mammoth, i guess im a bad mammoth player, i hate it  but i think with more leveling and gears it can turn out great for some situation where i wouldnt take a Rhino/Dragon/Recluse/Tiger/Night/Raptor.

sorry about the Nighthawk, i love it but i know it doesnt fit everybody, too tricky in FF to stay at range indeed. (yes im retiring the Solo argument even if i can solo, i didnt say i dont die i just say i manage to solo and remain alive, sometime   )


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 23, 2013)

i must be dumb ... i never noticed you can zoom further by using the mouswheel, i just noticed that now with my Raptor i will see if Night has  the same "option"

10 pilot point again and Recluse spent his 1st 600k pts and 2 nanotoxines for it :Electron unlocked only Firecat left.

fun ... i can oneshot a Juggernaut with Raptor but only on a perfect headshot xD 2k ish dmg


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 25, 2013)

FORTALEZA+ offSIN mission 
top of the top (highest fortaleza cannon)


Spoiler












i can see my house ... oh wait , wrong side of the globe


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler











i guess thats what the Melding does to our world ... ewww


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler










its the offSIN Ares i found 


Spoiler










a bit too much for a small and harmless Recon 

heck those spoiler bracket remove all the beauty of it naaahhh cant help if they where smaller we couldnt see anything ...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2013)

Might want to put [spoiler][/spoiler] around those images so they don't load unless people want to see them.


Huh, never noticed there was a dropship up there.  Did you look closer at it?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 25, 2013)

yes there is a Dropship but doesnt move  
also spoiler i didnt thought of it since its not a hidden zone (i found a second easier path than the 1st one i took)20 also the offSIN Ares could be a Spoiler

oh wait ... i re read the post  oh well it would have been a good idea


----------



## Nordic (Jul 25, 2013)

Please with the spoiler tags. I had to sit through about 30 seconds of this page spazing out from loading.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 25, 2013)

wtf connection  i have a 5meg and it take less than 15sec if it was 10minutes i would understand

naahhh too much work to add those spoiler bracket i guess i just remove or erase the post


----------



## Nordic (Jul 25, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> wtf connection  i have a 5meg and it take less than 15sec if it was 10minutes i would understand
> 
> naahhh too much work to add those spoiler bracket i guess i just remove or erase the post



Here. Copy and paste.


Spoiler



add /

Btw, I have a 15meg down connection. Was 45 seconds of the page jumping up and down as the pictures loaded.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 25, 2013)

james888 said:


> Here. Copy and paste.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



no need i took another path ... and doing it on a Nexus 7 with a bluetooth keyboard is more painfull than you think (specially on the terrasse of a cafe while drinking a fresh beer)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2013)

FYI, you can put the spoiler tag around many/all images/text.  You can even do [spoiler=TEXT][/spoiler] to change the text before the Show/Hide button (default: Spoiler).  If you want a dense example, quote my original post to this thread.  It has nested spoilers, lists in spoilers, and pictures in spoilers.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 25, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> FYI, you can put the spoiler tag around many/all images/text.  You can even do [spoiler=TEXT][/spoiler] to change the text before the Show/Hide button (default: Spoiler).  If you want a dense example, quote my original post to this thread.  It has nested spoilers, lists in spoilers, and pictures in spoilers.



i know i know but i like souding like a jerk (i know ... bad habit...)  i will never erase or remove pics in a post 

ok im home ... i should have waited till now to edit  oh well now its time to do those last 2 pilots point i need!

done all t2 frames unlocked now lets get serious! 

AND I MEAN SERIOUS!!!
epic run! Firecat double dash is awesome Afterburner+Inferno Dash : EXPLORER!


Spoiler

































i think i could go further than copa ahah and that fly while listening to Fairy Tail OST was truly EPIC
Gekitou Mahou Jin//Dragon Force//Released Power//Iron Dragon Black Steel.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 25, 2013)

further! Fortaleza Antigua====>far end of Lagoa Rasa


Spoiler: to the star and above!



From here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



To here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













now i'm gonna try the Arclight... or die trying ... once my adventurer glider pad cooldown is up 
sweet mother of heaven!!! the Arclight is intangible!


Spoiler: oh well i died trying


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 27, 2013)

There's a patch and this one stood out: Accord Chemical Sprayer - Poison burn duration shortened from 1000ms to 300ms 

T2 biotech is getting weaker and weaker by the patch.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 28, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's a patch and this one stood out: Accord Chemical Sprayer - Poison burn duration shortened from 1000ms to 300ms
> 
> T2 biotech is getting weaker and weaker by the patch.



Mua ha ha I went recluse! I hope the recluse doesn't get nerfed...

I have a question though. I am starting to upgrade my recluses equipment and so on. I have gotten a few really good purple items, some green, some just better than stock as little rewards and from ares missions. I have what I can equipped but I want better stuff. I just craft  those things or is there a better way?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 30, 2013)

happy day 

i recvieved a delivery notification and since im in wait of minimum 4 further delivery i didnt have any idea of what it was and when i saw the title in adress "commander" i had a good laugh with the post office staff 


Spoiler: and then ... it was a fire fall


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 30, 2013)

james888 said:


> Mua ha ha I went recluse! I hope the recluse doesn't get nerfed...
> 
> I have a question though. I am starting to upgrade my recluses equipment and so on. I have gotten a few really good purple items, some green, some just better than stock as little rewards and from ares missions. I have what I can equipped but I want better stuff. I just craft  those things or is there a better way?



well crafting is a way, having luck in drop is another, crossing finger and praying when pressing Alt-M  to open market and find some good violet II and III under 1k Cy is the last


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 30, 2013)

james888 said:


> I have what I can equipped but I want better stuff. I just craft  those things or is there a better way?


Most of what you pick up can't be repaired.  You can craft better but that damn durability means they'll eventually become worthless.  I just use the pickups as I get them and don't waste resources on crafting anything with durability at this point.  I'm waiting for them to change it to make crafting gear worthwhile.  I put all my profits into research and battle frames.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 31, 2013)

Well after reading thru this thread I decided to give it a go. Also dragged a mate of mine and another TPU'er Hellfire in. We have bumbled along so far and run around like idiots trying to get to the closest ARES missions and always being late. 
Trying to wrap our heads around resources and crafting. I am running Recon and him on Dreadnought. We had a pretty good time but generally felt a bit lost most of the time.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah, you'll feel lost initially.  I know I did.  If you haven't already, activating the SIN hubs is the most important thing to do so you can see events that are happening around the world.

If you want invites to the TPU army, send me a PM with the Firefall usernames to send them to.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 2, 2013)

Another patch.  I think it is only 9.44 MiB.  They made the Chosen attack more frequently.  Other than that, most of it looks like nerfing.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 9, 2013)

Big patch (147 MiB):
http://beta.firefallthegame.com/launcher/web_panel

The main stuff:

Join Red 5 for the *Double Crystite Weekend*! Starting on Friday, August 9th @ 10am PDT (17:00 GMT) through Monday, August 11th you can earn double crystite from PvP, mission rewards, and resource drops across New Eden.
All battleframes are now on sale for only *7 Pilot Tokens* for a limited time. This sale will last until August 20th.
The purchase of any Red Bean pack now includes a new glider (on a separate cooldown), a new helmet, and decal. One per account.
PvP Leaderboards added. Check out where you rank in each gametype on the global leaderboards and even vs your friends list.
Ranking is based on ELO scores of match-made PvP matches.
Check this out in your Nav Wheel or at the end of a PvP match.
A new location reporting heavy levels of enemy activity has been located Southwest of Copacabana. ARES teams are requested.
Low-stage ARES missions have seen a decrease in enemy activity and should be more reasonable for junior ARES operators.
New advances in our understanding of Chosen technology have solved issues of destabilizing Chosen bomb placements when the incorrect key is placed in the available socket. The correct key will now help stabilize the bomb by 10%. The Chosen have responded by decreasing their bomb timers.
Ratchet is once again selling special rewards for ARES operators with an abundance of beta crystite. You are still not able to create new beta crystite.
Battleframes will now start with the ability to use their three core abilities. Players will still need to spend XP to unlock the ability slots in the garage in order to make changes to those ability slots.
Arcporter keys for Antarctica, Sargasso Sea, and Diamondhead are now far easier to craft and had their resource costs cut down to 10% of previous amounts.
Added recipe tracking audio to the crafting UI.
Changed Jetball spawn countdown to begin at 3 instead of 10.

You're going to like this one, GreiverBlade: Player location is no longer reset to Copacabana upon logging out and back in. Upon log in, players should be placed at the closest Accord-owned outpost in New Eden to where they logged out.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 9, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Big patch (147 MiB):
> http://beta.firefallthegame.com/launcher/web_panel
> You're going to like this one, GreiverBlade: Player location is no longer reset to Copacabana upon logging out and back in. Upon log in, players should be placed at the closest Accord-owned outpost in New Eden to where they logged out.



YEP i noticed it after the 2minutes patch (eh it was a 147mib big? didnt noticed )

i logged directly to the tower in Lagoa Rasa!

sidenote ... 7 pilot point woohoo i have 7 pilot point allready ... but all frames unlocked 
also double crystite week end yay


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 9, 2013)

So is this like Planetside 2 with PVE?

Watched a video and I am marginally intrigued.  Ill download and join the TPU group tonight.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 9, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Arcporter keys for Antarctica, Sargasso Sea, and Diamondhead are now far easier to craft and had their resource costs cut down to 10% of previous amounts.



Yeah but there is a bug if you buy the SIN modules need to craft it they don't end up in your Inventory. I blew almost 100 AMP and alot of time for nothing...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 9, 2013)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah but there is a bug if you buy the SIN modules need to craft it they don't end up in your Inventory. I blew almost 100 AMP and alot of time for nothing...



i have all the 3 crafted in my inventory since before the "fix" patch wich reseted the Bahtsheba's mission and now i have the 3 "keys" plus the 3 (or more i dont remember xD) base material needed for them, but at last the mission point me to each arcporter now and not to molecular printer


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 9, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> So is this like Planetside 2 with PVE?
> 
> Watched a video and I am marginally intrigued.  Ill download and join the TPU group tonight.


Never played PS2 but yeah, Firefall is mostly PVE.  There is PVP but I've never done it.  PVP is a separate component inside the game except for Duels.  I don't think Duels award anything though.


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 9, 2013)

Any tips for me? And will I be able to join the TPU group out of the gate?


----------



## newconroer (Aug 10, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> Any tips for me? And will I be able to join the TPU group out of the gate?



Hi 3870. Tips ? Be specific.

PVP in the game is pretty box standard as shooter PVP combat goes, however I found it particularly annoying because of all the jet pack use. All of the combat arenas are pretty detailed and designed with elevation in mind for tactical play should you require it.
However constant jet packing by everyone makes tactical maps useless, and results in some silly looking and silly feeling play. The good news is, that you can enter in PVP ques easily and get matches fairly quickly versus strangers. Your other PVP options are duels 1vs1 or squad duels 5vs5.

For PVE, starting out is a lot more streamlined than it used to be, as they now have a full trainer mode as well as starter missions to get you up to speed.
Planetside and Firefall are not to be compared in any way other than they use guns.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 10, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> Any tips for me? And will I be able to join the TPU group out of the gate?


In the original post, I put a bunch of tips.  Remember, send me a PM if you want to be invited to the TPU army with your character name.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 10, 2013)

Firefall is much more pve oriented. The fighting style is also very different. A lot more movement involved.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm going to be playing Firefall pretty much all day long to take advantage of the Double Crystite weekend.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2013)

I quit for the day.  I played long enough to get the 7 pilot tokens required to buy a Recluse.  I also managed enough resources to end the day with a 8.5-hour resource refiner and over 80k crystite in my inventory thanks to the double crystite weekend.  It was a good day for Firefall.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2013)

Heheh gratz, me i stoped at 130k Cy on saturday


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey all! Been playing a few years, same name in-game; nudge me if you want me to run you through any tips and tricks.
And if you need a healy bio for BWA or Copa Arcfold runs, let me know  Working on the rest of my BWA key atm.
Recommended add-ons: CalldownHotkeys; FriendSend; DITTO (works with RAWR's resource database)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2013)

Sent invite.  The double crystite weekend is apparently still on so I've been playing all morning.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2013)

ahahaha a buddy of motherboard! and with the proc i would run if i had not a X4 955 (ohhh england so you are on the EU-west like me????  )


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 12, 2013)

I could do with coming over to the US server sometimes, I'm already used to ability lag with healing balls etc and on EU server it's sometime, laggy, sometime not. But on US servers, it's much more predictable; always the same lag pretty much.

Yea on EU West, haven't seen an EU East so far.
Which reminds me, anyone seen a Sunken Harbour Invasion within the last few hours? Seems they've disabled them due to the problems caused by the instance-hoppers.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2013)

dunno for SH invasion, but or the lag ewww i never lag on EU-west (24-30ish ping) and when i got on US my ping was around 45 constant.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2013)

scaminatrix said:


> Which reminds me, anyone seen a Sunken Harbour Invasion within the last few hours? Seems they've disabled them due to the problems caused by the instance-hoppers.


I just did within an hour ago.  us-west-2


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 13, 2013)

Double Crystite Weekend and the 7 token offer is officially over.  I managed to buy the Recluse and Dragonfly as well as accumulate over 170,000 crystite.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 19, 2013)

Now I bought the Raptor too during the 7 token offer which, by the way, is said to end tomorrow (the 20th).

I only have two frames left to get: Firecat and Electron.  Yay!

Dragonfly sucks at combat but its ability to keep lots of other people alive is incredible.  There was like 10 people working on a stage 3 tornado including me and I managed to prevent any of them from dying.  A few got close several times but I still managed to keep them alive.

So far, I'm still thinking Mammoth and Rhino are the best frames overall and Bastion is the best for thumping.  The dreadnaughts' ability to own almost any situation makes them a no-brainer.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 21, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Now I bought the Raptor too during the 7 token offer which, by the way, is said to end tomorrow (the 20th).
> 
> I only have two frames left to get: Firecat and Electron.  Yay!
> 
> ...



Hehehe just wait until you max your Fly; I'm >1100 DPS on Bio Rifle 4; didn't use my best resources for that either. I use healing ball mainly (my stage 3 one heals/damages 5 targets at a time), extremely effective with practice. For long distances, fire it and try to get high before you pop it; makes it much easier to judge how far it is from you. With a 10/10/8 frame it's pretty much no effort to keep everyone alive in BWA. Fly is definitely my favourite frame overall; a close second to Recluse.

I spent like 450 Beans on Battleframe slots back in CB, so when OB hit I had all frames ready for me to play with. Just started using Mammoth and it's ok when you get over 5 on Mass; 90% speed multi was killing me


----------



## GoodRiot (Aug 21, 2013)

Argh I just can't get into this game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 24, 2013)

If I read the email right, there's another double crystite weekend coming up as well as the launch of a new dreadnaught frame and heavy Chosen enemy.  I think the frame, after the 27nd, will be purchased with red beans exclusively.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 24, 2013)

I'll be on to try the new battleframe, and I missed the last double crystite weekend.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 27, 2013)

The patch is live that adds the Arsenal battleframe!
http://beta.firefallthegame.com/launcher/web_panel

Unfortunately, it is 3.4 GiB.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 27, 2013)

Whoa!  They REALLY cranked up the difficulty.  Also, Arsenal is awesome.  It might not have as much point-blank power as the other Dread's Gatling guns but it can be surprisingly accurate at 50+m using bursts of fire.  The alt-fire is kind of worthless (supposed to be more accurate but bursting primary fire seems better anyway).


----------



## HammerON (Aug 28, 2013)

Haven't been able to play since our baby arrived, but I did receive a Firefall hat and poster in the mail. Don't care for the poster but the hat (like a winter hat) is pretty sweet. Will try to make some time to play Firefall hopefully in the next couple weeks.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 29, 2013)

Firefall got another small patch to fix issues in the last major patch.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 31, 2014)

For anyone wondering, FireFall is no longer in the beta stage! 

http://www.firefallthegame.com/


----------



## HammerON (Jul 31, 2014)

I forgot all about this game...


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 31, 2014)

saw that yesterday, thought about joining up, decided I had enough games on my plate


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 31, 2014)

I like that they finally got a campaign and odd job missions in.  I love that they removed repairability (when depleted, equipment is trash).  I don't like that they kept PVP by Sunken Harbor.  I hate that there's little variety in the missions.


I few days ago, I literally lost a day playing through the campaign, getting rid of useless old gear, and installing new equipment on all of my frames.  It's better than it was a year ago in some ways and in others, they either cut content (no more LGV races WTF?) or stagnated.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Reminds me a lil of Virtual-On


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 31, 2014)

I think thumpers are now tied to the area they are called in.  I was in a 10-13 area and all the enemies spawned were 13 or 14.  This was on personal thumper II-III, stock squad thumper, and squad thumper I.  Only two in the squad and we could barely manage the squad thumpers but that was kind of expected.  I was level 21 Assault and he was level 12-13 Nighthawk.  I ran out of ammo more than a few times but with the squad thumpers, loot was everywhere.

When you pick up a good item in a squad now, you have two options: Need or Greed.  If anyone does Need then Greed votes are ignored.  The highest roll (automatic random) gets it.  I think if everyone does Greed, the item is better.  Since it was dropping level 10-13 stuff that was useless to me, it would be best if I rolled Greed and he rolled Need.  That way he would always get it.  If you ignore the message, it defaults to Greed.

Edit: Cleaned up the original post.  Most of it was for beta and no longer applicable.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 31, 2014)

I played it early in the beta but haven't played the game since. Downloaded it last night, so will be jumping in sometime this weekend I think.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 31, 2014)

i am still on and still strong xD i love the last iteration of the game system, well time to tune up and gear up all my frames 
i thought it was funny to use my Lv40 Recluse to do all the campaign mission BWA was by far the hardest even for a 40 (ok even for a 40 i have a low PR, power rating  ) but now i see each strategy and boss fight pattern (well only the one in BWA is tricky) and also i didn't had to roll for the 2 HMG (laser and plasma) for my Rhino and Mammoth for Lv25  also one fun thing Campaign Mission are adaptive 1 player : less mobs than if 2 3 4 5 player, perfectly soloable even with a Nighthawk (well reflex unscope close range shot are a bit tricky to get right but "die hard learn hard" )

last drop : Entropic Overdrive Lv22  purple keep liking me it seems ahah


----------



## Warrgarbl (Jul 31, 2014)

I'll definitely have a look again. I really like the oldschool-style gameplay and have been playing on and off for quite a while now. The first month was awesome, but somehow the game lacks staying power. I hope that they improved on that because I really like the game and its mechanics


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 31, 2014)

Is the Black Water Anomaly the same as before or did they completely change it?  The one time I did it, I remember blowing up three big structures then going up to the top of a mountain and killing a lot of really big Chosen then flying back down to the escape.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 31, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Is the Black Water Anomaly the same as before or did they completely change it?  The one time I did it, I remember blowing up three big structures then going up to the top of a mountain and killing a lot of really big Chosen then flying back down to the escape.




nothing changed on that  still 3 drill to blow and a Necronus ... i just got a solo run ( but 2 guy joined me at start then quited ... which enabled the "moar mobs" factor) on my NH 24


edit weeheee NH25 Sertao here i come! (not that i couldn't go with any of my other frames 25+ but i wanted to go NH  )


----------



## newconroer (Aug 1, 2014)

Certainly improved in some ways, but going back to a numerical progression battle frame system is crappy. It's what they started with and then resorted to at the last minute to appease the mainstream.
Also, performance is down from six months ago. My newer GPUs are slower than previous.

Otherwise, having a good time with it!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 2, 2014)

newconroer said:


> Also, performance is down from six months ago. My newer GPUs are slower than previous.!



quite strange... i have a all AMD setup with a R9 290 and i get (lowest) in crowded zone 35-40fps (logical it's a mmo so my FX-6300 @4.0 is the weak link) in normal map roaming 55-66fps and in instanced zone 82-90fps
maybe due to the CFX setup since you have the same type of card. (what was your older card 6 month ago me it was a R9 270 and the fps was quite lower than now)

my settings are custom, AKA: all to the max except "motion blur"


----------



## newconroer (Aug 4, 2014)

I disabled crossfire to rule that out and it effectively lowers my performance by half which makes sense.
My main gripe is that in non intensive areas, the frames move up and down quite frequently from 60, 51, 58, 57, 60, 57, etcetc. A perfect example is when on my LGV roaming through The Dunes, facing certain directions and I'm blazing at 60 capped, nice and smooth. I then pan the camera to face what is effectively the same type of rendered scene I was just looking at, and now it's down to 45, bouncing to 55, 41, 49, 52 etc.

 I only get cap frames solidly while indoors. Combat indoors of course can get a bit heavy with all the particles, but even then, it's still fairly strong at 40-50+

So it has something to do with rendering outdoors. I did notice that if I yank the draw distance back to 100m(which is nothing), the performance is locked. If I move it just beyond 100m I start getting the up and down frames again. 

My previous GTX 680 SLI handled the game fine anywhere other than heavy battles and populated towns, so needless to say I am not impressed with the lack of performance by the 290s in what is meant to be an AMD optimized title.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 6, 2014)

Big update:
http://forums.firefallthegame.com/community/threads/patch-notes-for-v1-0-1791.4668921/


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 6, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Big update:
> http://forums.firefallthegame.com/community/threads/patch-notes-for-v1-0-1791.4668921/



edit if i ever knew i could change B-Frame loadout on the fly ... gosh ... Nighthawk BWA never go so easy ... switching between situation to a R36 Phantom and back to a Bolt Ophiuchus or switchings ability's and core's according to situations ... hmmm keep liking that more and more

edit bis: OHHHH YEAH! back to 10K headshots on the NH weehee

great! now we can refine enhanced product to get basic one ... IE: titanium plating (purple) to titanium bar (blue) just what i needed to finish my hybrids for the XLR (and need 2k Cr still xD )
yep pretty much what i needed :




oh yeah the XLR is the red/grey/green one  (like the Beta Cy Cobra iirc)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 6, 2014)

That looks suspiciously like the Cobra Race LGV...


----------



## newconroer (Aug 6, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That looks suspiciously like the Cobra Race LGV...


If I could find a permanent mobile racing start line, I'd be set...still got my race Cobra from Beta.
​


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 6, 2014)

There aren't any rechargeable start lines as far as I know and they removed all of the permanent races.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 7, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There aren't any rechargeable start lines as far as I know and they removed all of the permanent races.


Eeep!



I am highly considering buying pilots licenses and unlocking frames that way. Getting to 40 on my Recluse is going to be frustrating now that they nerfed Poison ball. That and I'm tired of shard hopping to do OCT invasions as the only sense of excitement post 30.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 7, 2014)

newconroer said:


> Getting to 40 on my Recluse is going to be frustrating now that they nerfed Poison ball



oh they nerfed it? i didn't noticed ... my PB still hurt plenty ... (well my recluse is already 40 ... so i might be ... ah whatever xD ) 

currently up'ing my Dragonfly (29 atm)


----------



## newconroer (Aug 8, 2014)

They say now it's not nerfed, but working as intended. Fu** me if I had a dime for everytime a MMO developer used that phrase.

I'm tempted to buy a Bastion but heard they are worthless now since turrets got the nerf bat.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 8, 2014)

newconroer said:


> I'm tempted to buy a Bastion but heard they are worthless now since turrets got the nerf bat.



if i hade a dime every player said something like that xD  (they aren't worthless at all, only player who can't do anything else than popping turrets and AFK'ing thumping and can't adapt say Bast are worthless now)
what 2 minutes duration turret is not enough? ... nerfbat: nonsense, its more dynamical as it is now ... at last the Bastion is no more a lazy bums easy mode frame 

like in wow... i played all classes but specially warrior and i got nerfed because of pvp crybabies, yet i never had any problems with theses so called nerf, and gosh warr got nerf nerf nerf nerf and overnerf.

tho FF devs could do something inteligent : nerfing only PVP stats and letting PVE untainted... if pvp'er want to cry over "how OP is a frame" then they can but as long as it doesn't affect PVE

PS there is a racing start point in Dredge now ... maybe they re added races, and also yep the LGV on screen look like a beta Cy not the race one who is like the P-1 now, also the XLR is physically blue (color) it seems


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 9, 2014)

Ah, that makes sense.  Instead of having out free Race LGVs to everyone, they're making you require one to race.  In Dredge, people should have at least the P-1 at that point.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 9, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The XLR and 250k crystite Cobra look identical to me.  They just tweaked the stats a little bit.


200'100Cy it never did cost 250K  there is a 49900 Cy difference .... the P39 is the 200k bike (100Cy the key and 50k Cy each part and there was 4 parts in total)

i posted a suggestion on FF forums to up all purple and blue quality LGV to 7500hit point ... its not normal that the XLR (who is blue quality) has more HP than a Locust/Vortex/Zephyr/Vapor/R54/P39/BetaCy LGV who have same as a P-1

in short P-1 3000 all others 7500 or all other purple 7500 all other blue include the XLR : 4500

also that will be funny when a XLR, fresh new from the official launch, rider meet a P39 rider from beta ...  "y es eet u baike ees sayme as myne but go fastah?" don't laugh .... i nearly got the exact same sentence about my Locust ... (same writing same idea ... ) with the addition with a half dozen whisper on "hauw tou gait eet plsplsplspls tel mi" .... 

repost due to the rollback XD


----------



## newconroer (Aug 9, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> if i hade a dime every player said something like that xD  (they aren't worthless at all, only player who can't do anything else than popping turrets and AFK'ing thumping and can't adapt say Bast are worthless now)
> what 2 minutes duration turret is not enough? ... nerfbat: nonsense, its more dynamical as it is now ... at last the Bastion is no more a lazy bums easy mode frame



Equally right back at you, we'd all get rich when 'good' players pull the elitism card and say anyone who criticizes, is of lesser skill or "lazy."
There never seems to be any meeting in the middle. AFK and getting experience is kinda cool if you NEED to be afk, but then so is 'rested experience' found in so many games now. What I'm more concerned about is that turrets - the staple foundation of the 'defensive' feature that makes Bastion what it is, have been turned into something quite weak with little robustness.
Whether you are lazy or not, they've simple crippled the core of the class.



GreiverBlade said:


> tho FF devs could do something inteligent : nerfing only PVP stats and letting PVE untainted... if pvp'er want to cry over "how OP is a frame" then they can but as long as it doesn't affect PVE



This was one of the things Red 5 said they would give respect to, and it attracted me to Firefall based on that principle alone. However along the way I think they reneged on that in some places. You see a lot PVE features being reduced and have to ask yourself, exactly whose gaming experience was being jeopardized because that feature was too powerful?


GreiverBlade said:


> PS there is a racing start point in Dredge now ... maybe they re added races, and also yep the LGV on screen look like a beta Cy not the race one who is like the P-1 now, also the XLR is physically blue (color) it seems



Mine is red and called 'LGV race Cobra' "LGV for a race"


Hotfix today says that "

Players will now receive an error message with a specific reason when they cannot place a market listing."
I was looking forward to this as I keep trying to sell purple items and they get shoved back into my inventory with a different name   -transaction page shows they are not active.
Be nice to find out why..except this happens  :


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 9, 2014)

newconroer said:


> Equally right back at you, we'd all get rich when 'good' players pull the elitism card and say anyone who criticizes, is of lesser skill or "lazy."
> There never seems to be any meeting in the middle. AFK and getting experience is kinda cool if you NEED to be afk, but then so is 'rested experience' found in so many games now. What I'm more concerned about is that turrets - the staple foundation of the 'defensive' feature that makes Bastion what it is, have been turned into something quite weak with little robustness.
> Whether you are lazy or not, they've simple crippled the core of the class.


well i kinda understand your point, yet the Bastion is equally playable in pve (albeit a bit more dynamic due to the pvp nerf hammer they got in the face) but i did all the mission from 1 to 7 solo with a bastion without having to worry about the turrets  i find it more attractive to play now (imho ofc) and nope i am not elitist but rationalist and realist 

ofc if you criticize the Bastion (which didn't happen as you said "i heard they were useless now" )i would not call you lazy or lesser skill  i am not like that and you are surely not the average Bastion user i used to see back in beta


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 10, 2014)

Bastion is one of my highest leveled frames because of how often I used it in the beta.  I never AFK thumped because I picked thumpers that would fill without exploding. Bastion would allow me to go one or two thumpers higher than other frames because of its ability to target many, separated enemies.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 10, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Bastion is one of my highest leveled frames because of how often I used it in the beta.  I never AFK thumped because I picked thumpers that would fill without exploding. Bastion would allow me to go one or two thumpers higher than other frames because of its ability to target many, separated enemies.


^This is definitely not our average Bastion user, as you use a higher thumper than you could with other class, unlike some does.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 10, 2014)

I can't say I ever saw someone with a bastion AFK thump.  I did see exploit thumping though quite often and that wasn't limited to any frame.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 11, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> well i kinda understand your point, yet the Bastion is equally playable in pve (albeit a bit more dynamic due to the pvp nerf hammer they got in the face) but i did all the mission from 1 to 7 solo with a bastion without having to worry about the turrets  i find it more attractive to play now (imho ofc) and nope i am not elitist but rationalist and realist
> Well I may be bad at it, you never know!
> 
> ofc if you criticize the Bastion (which didn't happen as you said "i heard they were useless now" )i would not call you lazy or lesser skill  i am not like that and you are surely not the average Bastion user i used to see back in beta





FordGT90Concept said:


> Bastion is one of my highest leveled frames because of how often I used it in the beta.  I never AFK thumped because I picked thumpers that would fill without exploding. Bastion would allow me to go one or two thumpers higher than other frames because of its ability to target many, separated enemies.



Have you played it since the recent big patch? What is your impression now?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 11, 2014)

newconroer said:


> Have you played it since the recent big patch? What is your impression now?


still like it (i am playing on a 4-6 hrs a day basis actually )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 11, 2014)

newconroer said:


> Have you played it since the recent big patch? What is your impression now?


I haven't, no.  Considering the lion's share of XP comes from jobs these days, I can really only see using Bastion for thumping which I don't very often.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 11, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Considering the lion's share of XP comes from jobs these days,



i rarely do jobs .... more often BWA/antarctica/Zephyr/OCT (mission 6-7-8 and the world event of Sertao) to lvl up, last weird idea was to do OCT with my Bastion lvl 22 (31-32 zone) i prefer getting 75-100k at once than doing multiple jobs at 25-40k


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 11, 2014)

Are you telling me XP doesn't scale with higher level jobs?  It's always 25-40K?

BWA and Antarctica  takes a long time unless you go with a full squad.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 11, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Are you telling me XP doesn't scale with higher level jobs?  It's always 25-40K?
> 
> BWA and Antarctica  takes a long time unless you go with a full squad.


oh for ares mission and nado i get rounded down XP yes ... antarctica doesnt take me too long, unlike BWA, hum jobs the only i did at 25 in Dredge where 25/40k iirc well i might be wrong but i prefer running around and do random ares and even like in the good ol' time


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah, I do too but there are some story elements you have to do jobs to see.  One of them I think was 8 parts covering virtually all of Coral Forest.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 12, 2014)

I did enough Black Water back when you had to unlock it with the crafted (thingies), and you got that through SIN tower defense turnins which came from vouchers(?) as a reward for random ARES missions. 

Ugh. I've just read this post and thought, holy sh1t that's exactly how I feel about Firefall.

http://forums.firefallthegame.com/c...the-rush-mentality-never-enough-time.4775721/

Oh and they talk about the 'Christmas transparent' markers, you know that allow you to see Xray through objects. Do you know how to disable those! I can't stand them!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2014)

It's SIN marking.  I don't know why you'd want to disable it because it allows for you to target something that may not be easy to see.  I only use it for tornadoes and highlighting extra difficult enemies like Terraclaws that other players may not be aware of.

It isn't X-ray.  It's like GPS targeting in reality.


I'm not finding anything I really agree with in that post.  I only do ARES missions these days that is en route to another objective.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm not finding anything I really agree with in that post.  I only do ARES missions these days that is en route to another objective.


exactly my thought ... also i rarely arrive late on a random ARES ... unless it's a bugged leader type mission  but i am lucky enough to not fall on them too often


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2014)

Still can't believe they haven't fixed that yet.  FFS they could just check if targets are inside the target area every minute and move if not.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Still can't believe they haven't fixed that yet.  FFS they could just check if targets are inside the target area every minute and move if not.


well i ran less and less unto them ... recently so maybe they did fix them ... can't really tell

and now that i have "upgraded" my main rig ... i have a rock stable 60fps+ in crowded zone (even OCT well never under 52 i shall say)

Edit: I WANT ONE! preferably modded into a mobilehome


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 13, 2014)

Okay, what the hell? Try to log in and it says that the user name or password is not correct. So, try to create an account and of course it says the account with the email address already exists......So, try to create another account with a different email address and the game does nothing! Click the "create" button and nothing at all happens. 
Running this through Steam. Anyone else having similar issues?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 13, 2014)

I just logged into the game without problems.  Maybe it has been fixed since you tried?

Edit: I wasn't logged in for a minute and got kicked out with a "connection problem."


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 13, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, what the hell? Try to log in and it says that the user name or password is not correct. So, try to create an account and of course it says the account with the email address already exists......So, try to create another account with a different email address and the game does nothing! Click the "create" button and nothing at all happens.
> Running this through Steam. Anyone else having similar issues?


steam login has issues : launch Firefall directly or DL the client using the website. (afaik there was a warning just right side of the login input zone in my launcher,but now it isn't there anymore, i don't use steam i have no problems  )

hum US shard might have some network problem, EU i have still under 42ms (sidenote: the intel lan ... < atheros ... under 42 versus 60~ previously )


----------



## RCoon (Aug 13, 2014)

Just started this game two days ago, no idea what I'm going, got to level 6 and crafted some turrets for my engineer frame (ill call them frames because it reminds me of warframe), and my "distressed father" quest bugged so I had to do it twice. Tutorial-wise, it's not so great. I ended up crafting on a whim, and still have no idea how the crafting of A,B, etc battle gear thing research works or what it does. Also, how in the hell do you get research points? Mine seemed to materialise out of nowhere. Did my first thump (without the game telling me how the hell that worked either), and got a bunch of iron. About 20 players converged on my thumper and helped me for no reason though, that was cool.#

Also lots of French people in chat.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 13, 2014)

RCoon said:


> (ill call them frames because it reminds me of warframe)


well they are shortened as frames or B-frames by some.



RCoon said:


> Also lots of French people in chat.


you are on EU shard (indeed ... UK) well i rarely see french on the zone chat ... mostly english and quite often what i call "Russian Invasion" (i know ... that's rude of me)



RCoon said:


> Did my first thump (without the game telling me how the hell that worked either), and got a bunch of iron. About 20 players converged on my thumper and helped me for no reason though, that was cool.#


since they get a share of XP and resource, indeed player help for thump and random ares (even jobs sometime)



RCoon said:


> Also, how in the hell do you get research points? Mine seemed to materialise out of nowhere.


you get them by recycling(salvaging) items, that remind me that i have over 1'000'000 RP and no use for it ... i prefer buy from the market or drop my gears (i convert every crystites i get into credits, minus the repair cost, between OCT/BWA runs/Ares missions/jobs )



RCoon said:


> and my "distressed father" quest bugged so I had to do it twice. Tutorial-wise, it's not so great. I ended up crafting on a whim, and still have no idea how the crafting of A,B, etc battle gear thing research works or what it does.


yeah .... they could improve a bit on that side ... (don't forget to report issues, who know ... they might correct what's wrong soon(tm) )


----------



## RCoon (Aug 13, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> well they are shortened as frames or B-frames by some.
> 
> 
> you are on EU shard (indeed ... UK) well i rarely see french on the zone chat ... mostly english and quite often what i call "Russian Invasion" (i know ... that's rude of me)
> ...



In the research list, there is the battleframe research section. I noticed there are A, B, C, D all the way to H or something about Battleframe types, what are those pieces of research?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 13, 2014)

A = Assault
B = Biotech
D = Dreadnaught
E = Engineer
R = Recon


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 13, 2014)

A : Assault B: Biotech other ... hum not ingame atm but it should be the 1st letter of each B-Frames type (accord and advanced) IIRC ... i check that as soon as i unbox my freshly arrived delivery  (nostalgiaaaaa)


----------



## RCoon (Aug 13, 2014)

So, is the game actually worth my investment of time? I picked it up to fill in the gaps between Space Engineer sessions. Do you see it being worthwhile?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 13, 2014)

RCoon said:


> So, is the game actually worth my investment of time? I picked it up to fill in the gaps between Space Engineer sessions. Do you see it being worthwhile?


well yes ... i picked it up to fill between sessions of SWTOR and FFXIVARR but i ended playing it quite intensely (it was my idea after beta to play like that altho during closed and open i did enjoy playing it a lot)


----------



## newconroer (Aug 13, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's SIN marking.  I don't know why you'd want to disable it because it allows for you to target something that may not be easy to see.  I only use it for tornadoes and highlighting extra difficult enemies like Terraclaws that other players may not be aware of.
> 
> It isn't X-ray.  It's like GPS targeting in reality.



You misunderstand Ford. I am talking about how enemies are red and friendlies are green, you can see them through any object. This is automatic and exclusive of the SIN targeting.











FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm not finding anything I really agree with in that post.  I only do ARES missions these days that is en route to another objective.





GreiverBlade said:


> exactly my thought ... also i rarely arrive late on a random ARES ... unless it's a bugged leader type mission  but i am lucky enough to not fall on them too often



If you think there's enough to do in the game, then I am happy for you, but the lack of content in general exacerbates the issue of open world events. I shouldn't have to rush from one end of a map to the other just because they can't increase the activity levels in the zone.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh, you're talking for the jobs?  I think it is good they do that so you know which enemies you have to kill for your job.  More than one person can be doing missions in the same place and it gets confusing which targets are actually yours.


Outside of jobs, I think the color is based on its level relative to yours with green being below and red being above.  I'm not 100% sure though because it could also be based on the type of enemy.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 13, 2014)

I get why they did it, but given that so much of the content we do now is job based (because we're back to the level progression system), it's like everything I do has christmas colors floating around my screen.

Outside of jobs, I'll have to check. 

I'm constantly peppering them with feedback saying please let us toggle this feature!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Aug 15, 2014)

Not a bad game but you need a good CPU to run it, so the game looks and plays like crap for me lol. so i just stick with defiance.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 15, 2014)

u2konline said:


> Not a bad game but you need a good CPU to run it, so the game looks and plays like crap for me lol. so i just stick with defiance.


well my FX-6300 gave me "so-so" result (depending where i was: crowded area or not) as for your rig well might not be only the CPU the culprit but also the GPU  i was able to play Firefall, by reducing some settings, on a HP7900 with C2D E8500 4gb XMS2 800 and a R7 240, at full settings on the same C2D E8500 and a R9 290 and also on a Phenom X4 9600B @2.6 + a GTX460 1gb
ofc they all gave me minimum fps under the FX-6300, now that i swaped to a i5-4690K it's all smooth, even a 2500K or 3750K would suffice ofc and for gpu a 750Ti or a 270X could do more than fine (since the 760 cost near the price of a 280X where i am and a 770 is on par with the 290  )  if reducing a bit some settings.
and my actual rig did even cost me less than the HP Pavillon Phenom II X6 + 8gb+a crappy GT405 i had back in 2011


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 15, 2014)

I haven't had any problems playing on my Core i7 920 and HD 5870.  I'm using default settings.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 22, 2014)

Fun fact, if you've opted into the Steam Beta, Firefall will not load. You'll get an r5dumper.exe crash. Solution is to opt out. Apparently some Steam beta patch broke it somehow.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 22, 2014)

Wouldn't be the first time but good to know.


----------



## takomako (Sep 12, 2014)

hello guys i've been playing firefall about 2 months now and i have a problem with graphics. randomly the game freezes for 1-2 sec for no reason anybody knows some fix/solution? thnx!!!

ps ford i don't know how to send pm in tpu, my nickname is takomako ingame and i'm looking for army to do raids and stuff.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 12, 2014)

takomako said:


> hello guys i've been playing firefall about 2 months now and i have a problem with graphics. randomly the game freezes for 1-2 sec for no reason anybody knows some fix/solution? thnx!!!


anything running in background? because i never had this when i ran FF on a X4 760K + 270X let alone with the 6300 and 290



takomako said:


> ps ford i don't know how to send pm in tpu, my nickname is takomako ingame and i'm looking for army to do raids and stuff.


idk: i am active, the rest isn't that much  and raid ... pah not interesting (well for me tho) i am sure we have a place for you  (i play mostly alone only sometime i have a random player in some mission when i launch them, specially M7,M8)


ps: sendind a PM ... just left click on the name and click "start a conversation" on the popup that appear


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 12, 2014)

takomako said:


> hello guys i've been playing firefall about 2 months now and i have a problem with graphics. randomly the game freezes for 1-2 sec for no reason anybody knows some fix/solution? thnx!!!


I get that when transitioning from one area of the map to another, especially when on a bike.  I think it hasn't been doing it so much since moving the game to my 3 TB drive (100+ MB/s read/write)



takomako said:


> ps ford i don't know how to send pm in tpu, my nickname is takomako ingame and i'm looking for army to do raids and stuff.


I invited you to the TPU army.  You should see it next time you log in if you haven't already.


@GreiverBlade: Wanna take over as army leader?  He whom plays the most would best serve that role.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 12, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I get that when transitioning from one area of the map to another, especially when on a bike.  I think it hasn't been doing it so much since moving the game to my 3 TB drive (100+ MB/s read/write).



strange my FF install is on a Sata2 Samsung 7200rpm 500gb and no slowdown, oh wait ... no it's on my 120gb Vertex III SSD ... that might explain why i never had any problems like that ... (my bad)



FordGT90Concept said:


> @GreiverBlade: Wanna take over as army leader?  He whom plays the most would best serve that role.


well i play nearly 8 other mmo's alongside FF i can't say i play the most. (shame on me i retook WoW to see what WoD will bring ... and i have 5 90 to gear plus some reroll to take care >.< luckily i am not in a "industrial factory" type of guild)

also  2 week and 4 days left before my holidays in spain to see my parents (after 4yrs of jobs ... i surely deserve some holidays   ) so i can say i am half as usual on my PC


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 12, 2014)

TPU Army?? I didn't know we had an army   Who can I hit up for an invite??


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 12, 2014)

Invite sent and I promoted GreiverBlade to Officer so he can kick/invite now too.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 12, 2014)

according to that decision, if someone playing FF need a TPU invite now you can also PM me anytime. 
(or /w me ingame if you see me online.)


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 12, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Invite sent and *I promoted GreiverBlade to Officer so he can kick/invite now too.*



Well there goes the front line.


----------



## newconroer (Sep 12, 2014)

I patched up the other day and man do those new nest events kill my frame rate. I'm all alone standing in front of one and getting about 35, then people show up and explosions ensue, leaving me at 15-20. If I turn away from the pods and green mist, I go back to 50+ while in heavy battle.

Going to try this command I found for particle culling:
setsave fx.globalFillRateFactors 0.05 5

In the meantime I've noticed that when on the bike, I lose around five - twenty frames. What's that all about?


----------



## newconroer (Sep 21, 2014)

Massive chosen invasion (dev initiated) event starting in ten minutes [11AM PDT]
More information here 
http://www.firefallthegame.com/news/new-live-event-chosen-offensive


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 22, 2014)

Had to run to the Big City for a family issue, made it back with 10 minutes to spare to get my hour in   Almost to 40 with my first, hope to hit it tonite, and pick out my second "special" battleframe. Wondering about the Firecat.... it's pretty expensive these days... I've managed 15 on my raptor, and he's just too squishy for me, so I want to take something that has a little more life expectancy. I had planned on the nighthawk, but I think I'll table that for a later acquisition.
Any recommendations?


----------



## newconroer (Sep 22, 2014)

It's hard to say, a lot changed in the past year alone. My understanding is Firecat is still the most popular pure assault frame. I would recommend Bastion Engineer if you're into soloing but they nerfed it pretty bad. Electron is pretty cool and even a standard Engineer has some neat perks for group play.
You ever checked out Biotech line of frames? Recluse are good, lots of damage, dots, and can always double up as a pure healer or damage/healer hybrid making you good for all kinds of situations.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 22, 2014)

I realized a bit late that you actually are allowed a day or two (I don't know how long) to test the other 'frames. If I had known, I would have started with a few of those, instead of leveling the Recon. I thought about the firecat, the bastion, or maybe one of the Biotechs. I've got the Raptor, and thought I'd get the Nighthawk next, but they're just squishy as crap....


----------



## Vario (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks kinda like tribes... Does it play like tribes? Might have to try it if so.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 22, 2014)

.......


My initial reaction was "No!".... then I thought about jump jets, and shooting from the air....

and then, I remembered: No Skiing. And no CTF... it's a storyline. So, no, it doesn't play like tribes. It is, however, free. And there are different classes and weapon loadouts.... Only 2 basic vehicles at this point: a 2-person jeep/car/atv and a single person motorcycle/Tron-cycle. You won't get the Tron-mobile until level 25 (for a short quest), unless you buy it earlier (real money), however it is then usable under any battleframe you equip on that account. So, get one frame to level 25, and use it on all the rest, all the way thru.

You have an inventory, and management is easy early on, until you realize you're holding onto weapons for up to 16(I think?) classes, and 40 levels is max right now, so a lot of junk, just assuming weapons, abilities, and the "cores" {mods} for each. Then, throw in "salvage" material, one-use and multi-use equip like launch pads, jump pads, "scan" hammers (for mining), health kits, grenades, etc, etc, ad nauseum. There's a lot of stuff.

It's more like Diablo 2, in sci-fi. With motorcycles.  And lasers...and aliens...and no duping... yet


----------



## newconroer (Sep 28, 2014)

Chosen invasion event number 2 Sunday 28th 11-2pm PDT
http://www.firefallthegame.com/news/chosen-offensive-returns-this-sunday

Send me a PM if you plan to be on, see about getting a platoon running for it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm planning on playing and hopefully I remember.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 29, 2014)

aw bugger.. missed it..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 29, 2014)

Except the experience from all the Chosen events spawning quickly, you didn't miss much.  There isn't much/any reward for the devs so the fact they are there really doesn't change much.

I think they should do the whole Chosen onslaught thing whenever the shard is full for an hour with like a 12-24 hour cooldown.


----------



## newconroer (Sep 29, 2014)

Ya, it's not that impressive and frankly the amount of Chosen activity in the zones should be like that, if not more  24/7 everyday(as it was back in BETA at some points).
Additionally the event isn't laid out very well. Either you get too many objectives near to each other, resulting in half the shard lagging it up in one spot, or they're spread far out where five people happen to be nearby as soon as they pop up. When you get there, it's over.

I'm not impressed with the DEV fights, they are one dimensional lag fests. They should be tied into large Chosen events, where the dev runs around acting like a Supreme commander and helps the Chosen achieve their objective.

The only real exciting thing was a Chosen thumper that Ford and stumbled upon and started facing extremely heavy firepower. The Chosen 'wildflife,' are very potent and strategic, making it quite a challenge.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 29, 2014)

I ran last weekend on the event, and got in on a 20-man kill team (well, I was there, but not in a group) on one of the last devs. Event ended a couple of minutes after we dropped him. His title said "Don't shoot me", or something like that. Mainly, he just bounced around in the air a lot, and made us spend 10-15 minutes grinding him down heheh. I got the event rewards from that one, and I've almost got enough cred to purchase my second advanced frame. 

I'd be a lot better off if they hadn't had that stupid event 4-5 weeks ago that blew prices thru the roof... I got started about 2 weeks before that, and was slowly grinding towards the frames at 3-5k credits, and they exploded the prices. I think I'll go for a Tiger or Fire next. I've got 10 pilot points after maxing my recon, bought a Raptor, but using an Assault as primary unless I'm grouped. Still haven't done any thumping by myself. I've tagged along with a few, jumped random player thumpers just for lite loot, researched too much before I figured out why not to.  It's an ok game, enjoyable for the most part.


----------



## newconroer (Sep 29, 2014)

You grinding credits to buy a license? That's a cheaper option (or was) than buying the frame out right.
I think they average about 2000-3000 credits each depending on the frame.

Thumping isn't what it used to be. They really dumbed down the resource system and gathering. Additionally you can't do crazy strategic multi-thumping scenarios like we used to in the glory BETA days.

If you want to get into thumping properly any ways, try to meet some people whom already do frequent squad thumping. And furthering that, eventually make your own - just remember to pull it out early like a good Catholic at the first sign of trouble - the consequences are permanent.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 29, 2014)

newconroer said:


> The only real exciting thing was a Chosen thumper that Ford and stumbled upon and started facing extremely heavy firepower. The Chosen 'wildflife,' are very potent and strategic, making it quite a challenge.


I think I saw three of them.  They have a heavy turret on the top.  I got raped, quickly, every time even when I was a football field length away.  I'm not sure by what.  Then again, they were level 36 I think (I was 33-34).


----------



## newconroer (Sep 29, 2014)

Ya, the level disparity might have had some influence though the general volume and type of attacks you received would be difficult to handle alone.
Those flyers that EMP stun, they really ruin your day.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 4, 2014)

They're doing it one more time this Sunday: 11am - 2 pm PDT.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 4, 2014)

saw that yesterday, thanks!!


----------



## newconroer (Oct 4, 2014)

Dammit Ford, I was trying to get a record of three in a row here! You spoiled it.

See you guys in game. Ford, fix your mic!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 4, 2014)

It wasn't the mic, I swear.  I could turn on Ventrilo, TeamSpeak, or Steam and it would work fine.  I think it was because of the server load that the VoIP service was struggling to stay up.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 4, 2014)

Ya brother, just joshin ya. But if the server sh*ts on the chat again, let's try and get a Steam conversation going, or Raidcall or whatever.
You saw how fast some of the events move around the map, it's frustrating having to stop and keep setting way points or typing things in!


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 5, 2014)

Should be on at some time for the event. you guys got a time set yet? And what level frames?


----------



## newconroer (Oct 5, 2014)

Time will be as soon as it starts, so maybe ten minutes before?
I'll be on my Recluse again which is 36 I believe. Anything 30-40 should be fine as we'll be in northern Sertao area.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 5, 2014)

bit delayed, will be there soon.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 5, 2014)

I played about an hour and a half.  Didn't see anyone on TPU army that entire time. 

I was getting 9 fps during incursions and much worse when a dev was around.  My 5870 is falling behind the times it seems.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey there, I was a bit late but Ahhzz and I did finally sync up. The whole Army/Friends list was down again for quite some time.
I had more fun this weekend, and got into Devils Tusk to finish it off for the event thanks to Ahhzz.

Still, the network errors, lag, performance loss and realization that this has to be an actual coordinated event rather than just a typical day in Firefall, makes it that much more aggravating.

If it's any consolation, I hit sub 25fps constantly during the fights!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 5, 2014)

With crossfire?   What resolution you playing?


And yeah, I'm generally unimpressed with these events.  I pretty much give up on shooting the devs because it doesn't seem like anyone is doing much damage to it and it's always a lagfest.  Both spell "not fun."  Balancing the gameplay by giving them ridiculous health isn't very creative.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 6, 2014)

1600p.

I don't think anyone out there, even at 1080p, gets 60 frames solid throughout these heavy battles. The games are still too CPU dependent for that to happen.

Never the less, I did submit feedback and ask that they allow for on the fly switching graphics profiles. Much like the 'PVP' graphics settings, in the same vein, you'd have one or two for open world activities - obviously with the aim to increase performance during those large battles.
Then when they are over, flick the switch(preferably a key bind) and you go back to the higher quality details.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 6, 2014)

They should just automatically switch to a lower level of detail on the models as the frame rate falls.  When things get that crazy, it's not like you're paying any attention to how pretty it is anyway.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 6, 2014)

hehe^... as i am currently in Spain for my holidays i am less present on FF
the PC in spain is a  Athlon 5350 HTPC  it can play Defiance on low settings 768p (on IGP) but i didn't try FF 
i wish i was home during the Invasions but oh well my parents home is superbe (and the HTPC i did set up for them)


----------



## newconroer (Oct 6, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They should just automatically switch to a lower level of detail on the models as the frame rate falls.  When things get that crazy, it's not like you're paying any attention to how pretty it is anyway.


There is the system in place that will auto adjust the graphics levels to keep a minimum frame rate. It's at the bottom of the advanced graphics section.
The problem is, like any such system it will always carry a delay and additionally,  you have to manually set it back to normal/disabled when you're done.

Having said that, I think I will start popping into the menu and setting it, just before a big fight and see how it goes overall.


GreiverBlade said:


> hehe^... as i am currently in Spain for my holidays i am less present on FF
> the PC in spain is a  Athlon 5350 HTPC  it can play Defiance on low settings 768p (on IGP) but i didn't try FF
> i wish i was home during the Invasions but oh well my parents home is superbe (and the HTPC i did set up for them)



Oh heck Defiance servers are still up? You know if we got four of us on there, it may be ok...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 6, 2014)

newconroer said:


> Oh heck Defiance servers are still up? You know if we got four of us on there, it may be ok...


i have "Tasha Bloodstorm" ER 1300ish on NA server and "Tasha Stormbolt" newish 60 ERon EU server (EU server are quite a bit more populated as i see lot of people out of invasion or Arkfalls) the Season 3 is out since past Thursday iirc, i kinda like Defiance, a bit less than Firefall but the story and background is nice and i rarely experiment the "bugs" people report and other hiccups (rarely get lag also).


----------



## newconroer (Dec 6, 2014)

Chosen Offensive this Sunday

http://www.firefall.com/news/nightmare-before-wintertide-chosen-offensive-returns


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 6, 2014)

newconroer said:


> Chosen Offensive this Sunday
> 
> http://www.firefall.com/news/nightmare-before-wintertide-chosen-offensive-returns


too bad the rewards are just ... not worth it >.<


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 6, 2014)

Nevermind the rewards, the poor framerate, lag, and the connection problems aren't worth it.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 6, 2014)

I'll check it out, in conjunction with the Devil's Tusk + new world events from patch 2 and the winter event, should be fun.


----------

